# My story, my cure...



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

For those of you out there that are suffering from ppd, anxiety, hypothyroid, hyperthyroid, depression, FBD, PCOS, etc. I wanted to share with you how I changed my life around, even my mother and husband have changed lives all because of one small change to our life. It doesnt take time, costs very little, and we are all healthier thanks to it.

Are you ready? It may sound crazy, but supplements. Vitamins and minerals are essential to health, we need these, without them well thats how you end up here. Not all vitamins are the same, I've tried many and never saw a difference in the way I felt. But while out looking for one that contains no allergens I came across one that started the great change, One'n'Only, that was just a start, then I found omega 3's VERY important, and Iodine, wow that is #1 on the list.

More info following, scroll down..


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

In June 2008 while I was in my last few months of pregnancy I noticed a lump on my husband's neck. After visiting his doc he was sent to an endocrinologist, who then sent him to get an ultrasound and blood tests. The results revealed that he had a large nodule on his thyroid gland and despite this the doctor's were convinced he didn't have a thyroid condition based solely on his blood tests that said he was within the "normal" range. Hearing this news was devastating to my husband as he knew something was wrong with his body but the doctors couldn't tell him what it was, they merely suggested he have his thyroid removed.

Time went by as the excitement of our daughter's birth distracted us, and thankfully so. Delivery was smooth but there were some complications afterwards necessitating two trips to the ER in an ambulance. The stress threw Kris into a downward spiral. His thyroid was taxed and he began dropping weight and having anxiety attacks, at first they would be a couple times a week but soon it was a few each day. Kris had three seperate trips to the ER because of his anxiety attacks, he didn't know what was causing them and hoped someone could give him some answers, or drugs ; )

The first prescription they gave him was Paxil which was out of the question, it was a psychotropic drug and had warnings regarding its use by people that were paranoid, that's Kris all the way. The second drug was a sedative which he could not take at work which is where he experienced the most attacks due to late hours and exhaustion. On a mission I began looking online, I slowly learned more and more about the thyroid and natural remedies to treat thryoid conditions. After much research I formed the conclusion that he was originally hypo and something dietary had changed over the past year that caused a change in his thyroid that brought on the goiter and then the hyper symptoms. He was in the middle really, he had the attacks and the rapid weightloss associated with hyper yet was suddenly cold all the time, dozed off way to easily and still suffered from exhaustion. All these symptoms, three blood tests later and the doctors still insist he is "normal". I was determined to find a natural cure, I spent all night researching and woke him up to tell him we were gonna shrink his goiter naturally and make him feel better, I made him promise not to get surgery until he tried the things I'd found. The first thing I found was coconut oil, oh what a blessing it was to find out about this. Coconut oil helps to regulate the thyroid so that it functions better. I went out to buy some after picking Kris up from work one evening, he was exhausted and starting to feel an anxiety attack coming on. It took 3 stores to find one that carried it and by then he was already starting to get the anxious feeling. Before driving home I asked him to take some, he scraped some out of the jar and ate it. The drive home was about 20 min. and right before we got home he told me that he was no longer tired, didn't feel anxious or panicky anymore and actually had energy! We were both excited, that began our natural journey towards a healthier life.

The kelp that I bought was to increase his iodine intake since I had learned the importance of iodine for ones thyroid. I had read that some kelp contains arsenic, so I researched the brand I bought. Funny enough the brand I bought had been found as the culprit for high arsenic levels in a mother and daughter who were taking it, sadly the mother died. Soooo I took that back and began trying to find another source for iodine, that's when I found out about Iodoral and how necessary "high" doses were.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

I have always had weight problems, an addiction to sweets, an irregular period and after the birth of my son, headaches.

It took me 3 years to get pregnant with my daughter, Seraphim who is now 8 months old. Shortly after becoming pregnant I was sooo exhausted all the time, it never let up, even during the months I was supposed to have energy I really just wanted to sleep all day. And as far as eating well, my sweet tooth only grew, I felt like I had no control anymore I just wanted more and more and more. Poor Seraphim really didn't get much nutrition while I was pregnant with her. I decided to have a home birth long before I became pregnant, thanks to a friend who shared her own UC story. So we planned a UC and we had a UC, very exciting very much worth it.
I ran into some problems after having her, one the placenta took forever to detach completely (was part way out) so my hubby freaked and call 911. Everything was fine though, it detached baby and me were fine. I had only gotten about 10 hours of sleep the week leading up to my delivery, I suffered from insomnia and then I also had a 36 hour labor ( in the last hour my water broke and she came out after 30 minutes of pushing) after she was born I still had trouble sleeping. This time though it was because I began having anxiety attacks, just before bedtime I was feeding Seraphim and she began turning purple, she pinked up once I held her up and rubbed her to ensure she was breathing. I was sooo freaked because I was worried about her, I was worried about taking her to a hospital and dealing with social services trying to get in the way because we UC'd, worried about if she was ok and I was just leaning in to much when I was feeding her. I was terrified to hold her and passed her off to my mom, I was so afraid it was me that caused her to turn purple, and so afraid that I would do it again. A few minutes later my mom returned and Seraphim was doing it again... she never did it again after that and I have no idea why she did it in the first place but that sent me over the edge, I was terrified to sleep, and yet terrified to be awake. I thought it was because of my husbands side of the family that she had done that because my husband then told me that his little sister had sleep apnea, that totally freaked me out. I was such a mess, I wandered from room to room trying to find a comfortable place to sleep because I felt like I was having a heart attack, it was the most awful feeling ever! I was crying because I was so scared and hoped that I could cry myself to sleep, when I finally fell asleep I woke up just an hour or so later. I honestly felt like I was dying or going to.

The fun didnt stop there either, I finally was able to relax and got some much needed sleep, only to waken two mornings later with the feeling of numb arms and legs. I actually remember waking up and not being able to move my arm and trying to wake Kris up, he didn't budge and then I don't know what happened, I must've passed out because the next thing I remember was waking up and laying on the floor and feeling that numb feeling.
I hollered for Kris (my hubby) and told him something was wrong, he went and got my mom and I told her what I was feeling, it felt like I was losing blood and I thought maybe I had since my placenta had taken so long to detach. My husband again called the ambulance and that time I rode with them to the ER, I remember waiting for the ambulance and telling my mom I was scared that I didn't want to die (if you know me, you know that is not my personality) I continued to have trouble sleeping even in the ER with a dark warm room, I kept having mini anxiety attacks and feeling like I was just going to die if I finally rested. After some blood work the doc came in and told me I was slightly anemic... HA my levels were 8.8, that is NOT slightly! A normal person is between 12 and 16! He told me to pick up some iron supplements and take some of that, seriously that's what he said, no prescription, no reference to what dosage, just "some"... After getting home I remembered the coconuts I had bought in case I bled too much (really though I barely bled so it was weird to have suffered anemia) I drank the water from 4 coconuts and felt slightly better, the next morning though I was feeling much better, I again drank from 3 coconuts and felt even better the following morning. Though I was still having panic attacks the next morning and wanted to see a dr to make sure that I was not having a heart attack and that Seraphim was ok (she was looking yellow now, the 3rd day after she was born) Just hearing someone else confirm that 1. the ER doc was a moron and I was waay more than a little anemic, 2. that I was not haveing anxiety attacks, and 3. that Seraphim was doing just fine aside from the jaundice (she wanted a full blood workup and that well thats a whole other story). Anyways so I was finally able to relax and calm down after that, I was finally feeling less anemic and more normal, that doc had also told me specifically what kind of iron to by and what dose to take so we went out and got that. It didn't take too long before I was back on my feet and feeling the way I did before all the drama, I still fought off anxiety attacks, anytime I was worried it began turning into an anxiety attack, such a horrible feeling.

Though that's when the problems with my husband occurred and I found out the wealth of information that changed our lives.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Now my husbands anxiety attacks are gone, his goiter is almost gone, he lost 60 pounds from the hyperthyroid and recently was able to put 10 pounds back on, his anger has diminished, he no longer suffers from narcolepsy, he feels better than ever and is much happier now-a-days.

I too lost 60 pounds, just got pregnant again, no more anxiety attacks, no more sugar or junk food cravings, no more getting sick, no more migraines (after Seraphim they became more frequent every other day), healthier hair, skin and nails, no more depression, no more mood swings ( my mom and husband especially love this







), no more stinky sweat, no more sunglasses (my eyes don't hurt in the sunlight anymore), I started having my period a couple months ago and it was regular (every 30 days) that is until I became preggo! My daughter stopped spitting up after taking the supplements (on days I skipped it she spit up again), I have not just energy but stamina I can actually clean the WHOLE house now whereas before I could only clean a room at a time, a rash I've had since I was young is GONE, increased libido and at the same time I no longer have any desire at all to masturbate (I hate getting so personal but I'm hoping that this can help someone else who is struggling with this), I no longer feel faint when standing up or coming out of a hot shower, no more cold hands and feet or just always feeling cold, there's soo much that I can't even remember right now but I even feel healthier!

My mom has had similar results though she also noticed that she actually slept through the night (before she could only sleep a couple hours), her breast tenderness is completely gone and she said that they are now sexually sensitive (not sure if this will help anyone else but hey, ya never know) she also has less frequent trips to the bathroom and her memory has improved!

My son has also been taking a kids set and hasn't been sick since taking them, he also has less emotional outbursts and is happier overall.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

* Iodine- as Iodoral 12.5mg (1 tablet) per day (this is a minimum dose for adults and can be increased, I began with a few drops and worked my way up to 1 Iodoral, a week later I took 2 Iodoral, a couple more weeks later and I began taking one potassium iodide pill 32.5mg, I am only taking that currently and will continue until I reach sufficiency, then the Iodoral will be my daily maintenance dose.)

* Selenium- 300mcg per day (already in the multi I suggest, though an additional supplement may be beneficial if your food intake does not have high amounts) mineral's potential to reduce the risk of thyroid problems, pregnancy and fertility problems, heart disease, and progression of HIV to AIDS, among others.

* Multivitamin (One'n'Only by Life Essences does not contain many of the usual allergens or the goitrogen soy, and it's made with whole foods)

* Chromium- 400mcg Chromium is a trace element that plays a significant role in helping to regulate the amount of glucose in the blood and maintain blood sugar and cholesterol levels that are in the normal range.

* Vanadium- 1mg Vanadium is a biologically important metal that is essential for normal cell function and development. Vanadium has been shown to help maintain blood-sugar levels that are in the normal range by its insulin-like effects in the liver, skeletal muscle and adipose (fat that surrounds our organs) tissue.

* Omega 3 Cod liver Oil (1000mg) protects the thyroid gland and may reduce the severity of hypothyroidism - deficiency can interfere with normal nervous system and brain function
* Vitamin C - 3000mg
* Vitamin B complex (in One'n'Only Multivitamin)
* Vitamin B8 Inositol Inositol helps with the transportation of fats throughout the body and also helps neurons communicate better with the body's nervous system.(Inositol deficiency causes hair loss, eczema, high cholesterol, constipation, and eye problems.) Inositol is a fundamental ingredient of all cell membranes and is necessary for proper nerve, brain, and muscle function. Therefore our bodies need inositol to function properly.

* Vitamin E - (in One'n'Only Multivitamin)

* Siberian Ginseng (2 capsules per day) (ok to use while breastfeeding)Siberian Ginseng is an adaptogen that may help individuals resist fatigue also helps improve the ability to withstand the pressures of modern lifestyles or Licorice Root (not for people with high blood pressure)Licorice Root ingredients have effects that may naturally support immune functions for adrenal support.

* Magnesium 500-750mg is critical to many cellular functions, including energy production, protein formation and cellular replication. Magnesium participates in more than 300 enzymatic reactions in the body, in particular those processes involved in energy production. (already in the multi I suggest, though an additional supplement may be beneficial if your food intake does not have high amounts)

* Potassium: in a chronically fatigued person, low potassium levels are commonly seen. Potassium plays a significant role in the regulation of stomach hydrochloric acid and helps normalise stomach acid function. (already in the multi I suggest, though an additional supplement may be beneficial if your food intake does not have high amounts) My husband has felt 100% better after eating some bananas, they are a good source of potassium.

* Zinc is vital to support immune function, sensory functions, sexual function and skin health. Low adrenal function usually involves zinc depletion. (Note that increased caffeine consumption can deplete zinc, magnesium and copper.) Copper is required for proper iron absorption and utilisation and is necessary for the proper cross-linking of collagen and elastin. (already in the multi I suggest)

* Fenugreek Modern fenugreek seed uses are quite different. In addition to its use as imitation maple flavoring, the benefits of fenugreek may include increasing breast milk production, treating diabetes and lowering cholesterol. (I have stopped taking this, my mother continues to take 2 capsules a day)

* Ferrous Sulfate (Iron) Iron is an essential mineral and an important component of proteins involved in oxygen transport and metabolism. Iron is also an essential cofactor in the synthesis of neurotransmitters such as dopamine, norepinephrine, and serotonin. This you should get tested for, overdosing is much too easy to do and the effects can be quite detrimental to your health. ( I take one 65mg tablet only once a month, to avoid overdoing it, I will continue to look up new information to provide of a proper daily dose)


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

*
How familiar are the following signs and symptoms?*
Exhaustion or fatigue, depression, sensitive to cold or cold hands & feet, weight gain, muscle & joint pains, carpal tunnel, painful soles of the feet, swollen or puffy face, eyes, arms or legs, menstrual abnormalities, constipation, breast tenderness, fuzzy head, infertility, voice changes, increased response to allergies (itching, prickly hot skin, rashes, uticaria), regular infections such as sinus or thrush, dry hair, skin & nails, hair loss, thin eyebrows, high cholesterol, or haven't been well since an infection/virus.

*How familiar are these symptoms?*
Weight loss without trying, insomnia, irritability, panic attacks, poor concentration, palpitations, rapid pulse, high blood pressure, increased sweating, tremors, diarrhea, tiredness, thickening of the skin, anxiety, infertility, amenorrhea or light menses, muscle pain & weakness (upper arms and thighs particularly), eye problems, bulging eyes, mood swings, fine and brittle hair.

Many people experience symptoms from both sides of the spectrum. Unfortunately most people are unaware that they are suffering from a thyroid problem due to a deficiency in Iodine. Though it is important to be getting all your vitamins and minerals, Iodine is the most important, yet it gets the least attention. Reversing your deficiencies results in a reversal of the symptoms you are experiencing.

*What is Iodine? Why do we need it? How much do we need?*
Iodine may just be the most overlooked mineral, yet its importance to overall health and well being cannot be overstated. Iodine is critical for the formation of thyroid hormone in the thyroid gland. When your thyroid suffers, so does the rest of your body. A major connection exists between low thyroid and low adrenal. Low adrenal, also called adrenal insufficiency, can actually cause someone's thyroid problem to be much worse than it would be otherwise.
*
Why many people are iodine deficient*
First of all, most of us don't consume enough iodine. On top of that, we consume many substances that block iodine absorption in our body. There are halogens in our water including fluoride, chlorine, and perchlorate (rocket fuel). Goitrogens also block iodine uptake. There are some notable goitrogens in our food supply. One of them is bromide which is in most commercial bread, as well as citrus flavored drinks (Mountain Dew for example). One of the biggest goitrogens in our food supply (and it's everywhere) is soy. Soybean oil, flour and protein can be found in all packaged breads, cakes, candies chips, and crackers. Soybean oil is in salad dressing and mayonnaise & commercial baby formula. Just about every meal you eat at a restaurant cooks their food in soybean oil or uses soy flour, protein or lecithin in all prepared meals. Not only that, but most of the cows, poultry and pigs in this country are fed a diet of industrial corn and soybeans. So even if you think you're not eating lots of soy, you probably are". Health conscious people expect conventional produce to be grown in soils deficient in essential minerals. They may be surprised to find out that organic produce is also often lacking sufficient amounts of iodine.
*
Iodine has many actions in the body*
A shortage of iodine can cause changes to the thyroid gland that directly lead to poor function of metabolism and immunity. Iodine deficiency promotes free radical damage in the thyroid gland that puts the gland itself at risk. Iodine blocks various compounds from binding to and accumulating in the thyroid gland, such as fluoride, perchlorate, and goitrogens. Environmental pollution significantly aggravates an iodine lack and displaces iodine in the body.

Iodine is in high concentration in the ovaries and breast tissue, acting as a buffer to the growth stimulating effects of estrogen and as a promoter of proper estrogen metabolism. Iodine assists the functioning of hormone receptors throughout the body, helping hormones communicate more effectively. Thyroid hormone governs the rate of other hormone formation, and thus governs sexual function.

Iodine is essential for proper brain development and cognitive ability. There have been many studies showing the importance of iodine during gestation when cognitive potential is formed. A mother with adequate iodine levels will be more likely to produce a child with superior brain development.


----------



## rclaz (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,
What a post! My husband and I both fall into some of these categories. I'm a bit confused, though. Are you both Iodine deficient? What is the definition of the 2 ranges of the spectrum you mention in your last post? How did you diagnose yourself?
Thanks,







Rebecca


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rclaz* 
Hi,
What a post! My husband and I both fall into some of these categories. I'm a bit confused, though. Are you both Iodine deficient? What is the definition of the 2 ranges of the spectrum you mention in your last post? How did you diagnose yourself?
Thanks,







Rebecca

Hi Rebecca,

Yes my husband and I were both deficient, and (I know someone is going to jump down my throat for this but please study first) in fact close to 95% of Americans are. Diagnosis is simple, you can either purchase a test online and let your doc give you the results (between $110 and $250) or you can diagnose yourself based on your symptoms and knowing whether you are getting enough iodine in your diet. Unless you eat high amounts of seafood and sea veggies, like the Japanese, you are deficient.

There are two sides of the spectrum, while most people get just enough iodine to keep them hypothyroid there are others who either get none or are getting much more of the iodine blocking heavy metals in their system which causes them to become hyperthyroid.
Now relax, most people misunderstand what hyperthyroidism actually is, even doctors (except holistic, homeopathic, or naturopathic).

Hyperthyroidism is when your body is sooo deficient in iodine it begins attacking itself, it's called an autoimmune thyroid condition, either thyroiditis, hashimotos or graves disease.

The reason for this is that your entire body requires iodine not just the thyroid, however, when your diet is low in iodine it only concentrates in your thyroid. You have iodine seeking enzymes in your body, that when you are sufficient in iodine get the iodine they need from your blood, however when you are deficient the enzymes seek out iodine and find it in your thyroid, they literally tear your thyroid apart just to get to the iodine.

So the first bit is consistent with hypothyroidism and the latter is consistent with hyperthyroidism.

Some people exhibit both symptoms, that's because your body is transitioning from hypo to hyperthyroidism and if you think things were bad, they are about to get worse. This is what happened to my husband.

When beginning supplementation one should begin slowly as I did, especially if you are hyperthyroid, because though you need it more you are hypersensitive to it.

I used liquid potassium iodide and gradually increased over a couple weeks from 4 drops to a squirt in each cup during the day. That brought me up to about 2mg per day, then I got the iodoral and later the potassium iodide in pill form.

I hope this answers your questions... Let me know if you have more!


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks for sharing


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Iodine is one of the most important minerals that is so misunderstood! Dr. Brownstein's book "Iodine Why You Need It Why You Can't Live Without It" is extremely important.
http://iodine4health.com/special/hal...n_halogens.htm

Connects breast cancer with low iodine... our breasts have a large amount of iodine receptors in the body which can instead uptake toxic halides (which include bromine, chlorine, fluoride etc) instead of iodine.

You can have serious detox symptoms from it (the halides leaving your body) so search for salt flushes, we've been talking about them previously.

Vitamin C to bowel tolerance is also important for detox.

I would do high vitamin cod liver oil with vitamins A and D (Blue Ice or Radiant Life) as those 2 nutrients are also essential for the thyroid.


----------



## Avani (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you for the info, i am still working my way through a bout of severe depression and anxiety that increased after the birth of my third baby and went away with my fourth but came back with my fifth. I am pregnant with my sixth and am digging my way out with the use of supplements and accupuncture. I will have to add in the Iodine you suggest but everything else i am taking.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
*
How familiar are the following signs and symptoms?*
*Exhaustion or fatigue*, depression, *sensitive to cold or cold hands & feet*, weight gain, *muscle* & joint *pains*, carpal tunnel, *painful soles of the feet*, swollen or puffy face, eyes, arms or legs, menstrual abnormalities, constipation, breast tenderness, *fuzzy head*, infertility, voice changes, *increased response to allergies* (*itching*, prickly hot skin, rashes, uticaria), regular infections such as sinus or thrush, dry hair, skin & nails, hair loss, thin eyebrows, high cholesterol, or haven't been well since an infection/virus.

*How familiar are these symptoms?*
*Weight loss without trying*, *insomnia*, irritability, *panic attacks*, *poor concentration, palpitations, rapid pulse*, high blood pressure, increased sweating, *tremors*, diarrhea, *tiredness*, thickening of the skin, *anxiety*, infertility, amenorrhea or light menses, *muscle pain & weakness (upper arms and thighs particularly*), *eye problems*, bulging eyes, mood swings, fine and brittle hair.

I've had the bolded symptoms at one point or another during the last 3 years - many are still here. After Ds was born (during my pregnancy I was under immense emotional stress & even more acute stress after his birth), so I crashed, my adrenals went kaput. During my acute phase, I had painful soles of my feet, a sunburn-like feeling all over my body, mostly head, neck, shoulders & arms. My floaters increased drastically (& are still here, 3 years later.) 2 years ago, chronic muscle pain began - in my upper arms & thighs! My hands & feet are *always* cold, I even lose color & feeling in two of my finer tips every time I get chilled, even if it's on a chilly night in summer.

I'm fatigued (which I attribute to the adrenal fatigue), brain fog, *horribly* itchy upper arms (which oddly has been in remission for the last few months...), first two sinus infections in my entire life, multiple food allergies.

Weight loss without trying, though I've *finally* reached my "normal" weight & have even recently put on a couple of extra pounds (!) - though only around my belly.









Heart palps, rapid pulse, used to have *awful* anxiety but that was the first thing to disappear when I started treating my adrenal fatigue.

I actually used to think I was hyperthyroid back when I was knee deep in health anxiety but my tests came back "normal" - even by my naturopathic adrenal doctor (who specializes in endocrinology.) BUT, he does say that the thyroid is almost always affected in adrenal fatigue, even if it doesn't show up in testing.

SO, what the heck does that mean? I'm showing both hypo & hyper symptoms?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
You can have serious detox symptoms from it (the halides leaving your body) so search for salt flushes, we've been talking about them previously.

Is this safe while still nursing?? What if your liver might not be up to par? Does the salt allow the halides to leave your body in another way (besides liver)?

Is there an iodine supp that doesn't have potassium? I have an imbalance of sodium & potassium because of the adrenal fatigue & can't tolerate potassium.

Thank you ladies, for the insight!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Subbing for now.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow Mama Sequoia,

You've definitely got it very tough, I'm so sorry you are going through all this and I know that you will start feeling better soon..

As far as hyper and hypo symptoms, you are at the point right now before you have completely developed an autoimmune problem, I don't care what the Docs say about you not having a thyroid problem because its ridiculous. Doctors rely waay too much on their tests







: . Like previously posted, my husband experienced much of what you are experiencing as well as myself.

You have an *adrenal problem because you first had a thyroid problem*, this is how it works...
Your thyroid is starved, it needs iodine but instead it gets all the other heavy metals which harm it, it tries so hard to filter your blood looking for iodine and still doesnt find it, it gives up... Your adrenals kick in and take over but they can only pick up the slack for so long before they too become to exhausted to do anything anymore... That's in a nutshell I hope it make sense, if you want I can add some links that back that up.

I am bfing my dd who is just about 9 months now and I began supplementing when she was 2 months, so as far as it being safe, yes. In fact, yes we are detoxing heavy metals, but your body needs the iodine just as much as your little one does. Whatever metals may pass into your breastmilk can be excreted by your baby so long as they are receiving the iodine they need. I started slow however so that the detox would be a little slower and easier for her body to take, as of now she has never had any problems with me supplementing and in fact I have actually seen improvements in her, since supplementing she no longer spits up, her once a week poos went to once a day, her protruding tongue no longer protrudes as much as it did prior to supp. BTW I'm also pg now and still taking my iodine.
One of my friends who also started supp after I told her of my family's success is also bfing and her and her son are healthier than ever...

As far as your liver is concerned, beginning your supplementation slowly should help your body to detox slowly, though I've seen a study that says that you really don't detox that much with 12.5mg of iodine...

For the salt flushes, I never really worried about that, the most I did was take some epsom salts when I had a detox headache, my husband took additional magnesium and it alleviated them as well, some people do it but we haven't.

I think the people doing salt flushes are ones probably taking higher doses than my family is, my mom, husband and self are each taking 32.5mg each day.. I took about 3-4 weeks to build up to it so my detox symptoms were not very bad at all,I really just had an occasional headache.

BTW after a couple weeks of supplementing you really start feeling just incredible!

Potassium iodide is the only form that I'm aware of (I've looked around a LOT)... I would say start with the liquid potassium iodide and take it a few drops at a time, most imbalances have a lot to do with other deficiencies, correct the deficiency and you then correct the problem, I will look into the problem with the potassium and get back to you.

Avani - I'm so glad you are getting healthier, so many people are unaware of the importance of vitamins and minerals, heck even I was until a year ago! I look forward to an update on the difference you see in using the iodine.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia* 
Is this safe while still nursing?? What if your liver might not be up to par? Does the salt allow the halides to leave your body in another way (besides liver)?

Is there an iodine supp that doesn't have potassium? I have an imbalance of sodium & potassium because of the adrenal fatigue & can't tolerate potassium.

I've been wondering the same thing for a long time, Metasequoia. It was only yesterday that I started really looking into it (can't remember why). I know that Sonnambula/Firefaery added in iodine while she was nursing (she's said as much) and felt comfortable doing so. I just found out why, I think, in the research I did yesterday.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
From this site:

Quote:

The thyroid hormone and thyroid gland together with iodine are the most important factors by far for completion of a normal pregnancy and normal baby. *Iodine is put into the mother's milk by the lactating breast to levels that are 30 times the levels in the mother's blood.* Iodine still has important functions in the child's brain development after birth.
I think it's time for me to order some Iodoral.

Bolding is mine.
So basically, the majority of the iodine you take in during the initial "ramping up" period, would likely be going into the nursling, detoxing them *first*. Then, as you ramp it up, the levels in your breastmilk are increased as well, preventing the toxins from finding a "foothold" in the nursling. (At least, that's what this says to me.)
Also, I've read some research articles (which got deleted from my bookmarks







) saying that people with adrenal fatigue need both sodium AND potassium, despite some things I've read here on MDC. I can't remember the mechanics, exactly but I think it was something like the body is excreting sodium in huge amounts because it's trying to maintain an appropriate ratio with potassium, which is what we're really lacking. So by supplementing with *both*, we allow the body to continue to excrete the sodium as it sees necessary but also allow it to regain the potassium it needs.
HTH.

ETA: And thanks for reminding me that I had to look into the mechanics of detoxing with iodine while nursing, Nichole.







I know you'd given me information on the nutritional aspects of this before, in the Thyroid Thread, I think.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

subbing


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Subbing too, as this might explain the way I'm feeling.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup. I discovered iodine 4 years ago and started supplementing 3 years ago this July. I personally was comfortable using it while nursing, and I was taking 50 mg a day (Iodoral.) I know that many people are not. Based on my personal research I felt it was the best option for us.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Panserbjorne can you tell us how things have changed for you since supplementing, even if with other vitamins and minerals?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
I am bfing my dd who is just about 9 months now and I began supplementing when she was 2 months, so as far as it being safe, yes.
I am a big fan of supplementation...but I'd be careful with a statement like this. There just isn't enough research and there may be things people need to do to support themselves while they are nursing. I would just caution a "yes" across the board.

In fact, yes we are detoxing heavy metals, but your body needs the iodine just as much as your little one does. Whatever metals may pass into your breastmilk can be excreted by your baby so long as they are receiving the iodine they need.
Again, I'm there with you...but iodine deficiency is not the only cause of metal toxicity. At least I haven't seen anything to support that nor does it make a ton of sense. Also my ds has been taking iodine via MY breastmilk since he was a month old and he at 2 was still very metal toxic...so just make sure to your own research. It's not black and white.









As far as your liver is concerned, beginning your supplementation slowly should help your body to detox slowly, though I've seen a study that says that you really don't detox that much with 12.5mg of iodine...
It depends how toxic your body is though.

I think the people doing salt flushes are ones probably taking higher doses than my family is, my mom, husband and self are each taking 32.5mg each day.. I took about 3-4 weeks to build up to it so my detox symptoms were not very bad at all,I really just had an occasional headache.
I have worked with people who took 6 months to work up to a whole pill (12.5 mg.) Again it's going to depend on your individual situation.









BTW after a couple weeks of supplementing you really start feeling just incredible!
Indeed. I felt amazing within 2 days. I took the loading dose for the urine test and called my doc and demanded to be put on it that minute!


All good info, just a reminder to pay attention to your individual circumstances. We all work a bit differently!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
Panserbjorne can you tell us how things have changed for you since supplementing, even if with other vitamins and minerals?

To be honest, the biggest thing was that I was calmer and more even tempered. I also have not experienced PMS symptoms since being on Iodoral. However healing is a journey and anyone who knows me knows that I rarely put all my eggs in one basket! I tend to work in a holistic way and while I can often pinpoint that one thing made a difference, I cannot say it would have been as big of a shift had I not been using homeopathy and craniosacral therapy. I believe using nutrition, structure and energy allows the body to be as recepetive as possible. So, yes. The better temperment and lack of PMS is a direct result of iodine supplementation. However all the other various and sundry wonderous things cannot be attributed simply to supplementation in my case.









I will say along with iodine I used vitamin C, selenium, B vitamins, extra biotin, calcium, magnesium, zinc, vitamins A and D as well as MSM. I may be missing things as well....OH! Chlorophyll and glutathione. HTH!


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
To be honest, the biggest thing was that I was calmer and more even tempered.

That clinches it for me.
Can you point me to info about the iodine loading test, PB?







I want to take it to my ND to see if he'd be willing to help me with it.

ETA: And I hope your appearance here means you're coming back soon. We all miss you soo much!


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 

I am a big fan of supplementation...but I'd be careful with a statement like this. There just isn't enough research and there may be things people need to do to support themselves while they are nursing. I would just caution a "yes" across the board.
I'm aware of the lack of research in saying that there are negative effects of iodine supplementation, however, there is enough evidence (at least I believe so) to know that it is not only safe but necessary as well...

"Lack of iodine for thyroid hormone formation during the fetal stage and/or the first years of life may lead to developmental brain damage. During the period of breastfeeding, thyroid function of the infant depends on iodine in maternal milk."

"Chronic iodine deficiency can lead to numerous health problems in children and adults, including thyroid gland dysfunction (including goiter) and various neurologic, gastrointestinal, and skin abnormalities. *Iodine deficiency in pregnant or nursing mothers can lead to significant neurocognitive deficits in their infants.* "Cretinism" or severe mental retardation is a rare outcome of severe iodine deficiency during early development. Growth stunting, apathy, impaired movement, or speech/hearing problems may occur"

"Women also need iodine while planning conception, when pregnant and when breastfeeding, as it is essential for a baby's normal mental development. Iodine is important for baby's brain development, visual motor skills and hearing, and is an essential nutrient required for normal thyroid function, growth and development."

Again, I'm there with you...but iodine deficiency is not the only cause of metal toxicity. At least I haven't seen anything to support that nor does it make a ton of sense. Also my ds has been taking iodine via MY breastmilk since he was a month old and he at 2 was still very metal toxic...so just make sure to your own research. It's not black and white.

I actually believe that metal toxicity is the cause of iodine deficiency, and that the deficiency keeps you toxic, the iodine forces them out of your body. I also believe we are constantly exposed to toxic metals and that we may never actually see an end to them in our bodies, all the more reason to continually supplement... Have you heard of the lady Ladybugs and bees? She has been supplementing since 06 at much higher doses than any of us and yet she still is detoxing, bromide at the least I don't believe they are testing her for other metals... So either she's highly toxic and it's taking forever for her to detox, or she is being subjected to a constant supply and is unaware of it....

I have worked with people who took 6 months to work up to a whole pill (12.5 mg.) Again it's going to depend on your individual situation.

I'm curious to know more about their pre-existing conditions and the details behind why it took them so long to tolerate it, was it discomfort or something else, how old were they? I mean there are so many factors that could play into that, I know that from 9 adults, that I know taking high iodine currently (myself included) none had a problem with building up the dose with liquid potassium iodide and 3 weeks later taking the 32.5mg.... perhaps it's the minute build up?

We all work a bit differently!

Totally agree, but I think it has more to do with the differing exposures, hereditary role, diet, etc.

..


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

again, I think there are some things here that are being missed. I have read all the studies I could find which is why *I* chose to supplement with such a small nursling. However since we are so metal toxic I did things to support detoxification. Iodine can kick halogens and metals but it doesn't do enough to increase detoxification pathways. IF someone has impaired pathways to begin with then they may need to take additional care and action. What I'm reacting too isn't that I think it's "dangerous", I just don't think it's prudent at this time to say definitively that it's safe with no caveats. There are also some conditions to which it would be deleterious to health.

The people I'm referring to (and I can perhaps get some of them to come post here) were adults with no documented pre-existing condition. NO pathological thyroid condition, no noted adrenal malfunction, no fertility issues etc. I have some theories on what is happening that involve the pituitary gland but only anecdotal evidence to back it up. I think the HPA axis is involved more than we realize at this time...but again that's just me.

I, for a point of contrast started off the bat at 50 mg and had no detox symptoms whatsoever. I was totally comfortable the entire time. This is partly what I'm basing my theory on, actually.

Of course everything is based on nutrition, genetic expression, exposure etc. but most people here don't really know where they stand on those fronts. All I'm saying is that people should be cautious. This is a supplement to which people can react dramatically.

JR: I think it's linked to on the optimox site-I'll check!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

ah, and just for clarification I will also say that I started at 50 mg after being tested and was monitored by a doctor who was at the forefront of iodine research at the time. We did routine tests to determine how I was responding to supplementation. I would not recommend starting at the dosage I did. Just throwing it out there! You can do a lot of damage by starting too high too fast.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Nichole, I'm impressed with your experience and am considering adding kelp daily to my diet.







If you have read much here, you know that I'm an add *whole foods for nutrition* gal. However, along with PB's experience, I'm inclined to give some extra iodine a go. I'll ponder the idea of Iodoral supplementation a bit longer, as I have heavy metal issues and probably halogens to contend with.







Although, I've added nutrients per whole foods to open detox pathways and healing the gut.

We've been learning about detox pathways and the necessary aspect of optimizing a way for toxins to be excreted, especially as one is releasing them with iodine supplementation or gut healing. No one is questioning the necessity of iodine. It is just a matter of not putting the cart before the horse: releasing toxins without opening the detox pathways FIRST. Detoxification is heavily based in nutrition and effective digestion which relies on adequate stomach acid. There are many ways to meet our nutritional needs through whole foods.









Start here about *detox pathways*: http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/t...bstacle-course

And here are a few informal videos about detox pathways: http://heal-thyself.ning.com/video/video

and here about evaluating *digestion and stomach acid* (beet "*pink pee*" test"): http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/topics/the-beet-test

This thread about *Healing the Gut with Food*: http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/t...-gut-with-food
*
Nutrient Dense Foods*: http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/t...nt-dense-foods
*
Foods to Help Phase I and Phase II Detoxification*:
http://heal-thyself.ning.com/forum/t...4160Comment655

check out *www.eatingcultures.com* to try and guess on some of your detox pathways, and figure out which nutrients will be important for you.

Glad you joined us!

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
JR: I think it's linked to on the optimox site-I'll check!

Panserbjorne,
Thanks, I'll go check it out and see if I can find it. I keep losing my bookmarks







but I'll stick it in there and a note in my daybook to remind me to print it out for my ND. I don't go to see him for a couple of weeks after the baby's born. He gave me bellis for post partum.







(Have I told you lately how glad I am you came into my life?)


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

JR, as am I you!







Many homeopaths call Bellis the "woman's arnica." It's a great choice! I generally use arnica first and bellis as the follow up (because arnica has the great keynote of "please don't touch me!") but I'll be standing by to hear your experience!

Pat, thanks for being more complete in your answer. Exactly. I am a huge advocate of iodine supplementation, but the body needs to be able to handle it. OP, I'm THRILLED beyond measure for your experience! I'm so pleased that you got to see what a difference it makes! I just tend to want to make sure everything is addressed at once, but that's just my perspective. It's not the only one, nor is it always right! But for people reading this thread I just think it's important to make informed choices and get a good amount of info. Then they can go forth and carve out their own path. Hopefully with results that are as wonderful as yours.







:


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

subbing...I want to check out some of the links, but I have to get kids off to bed first, thanks for posting them!


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

subbing. I still have some kelp left, i'm going to try taking double or triple what i had been taking.
thx for sharing ur story!


----------



## Dera (Sep 9, 2008)

So is there a recommendation on the best way to take iodine? I have kelp tablets. Would liquid drops be better? Is there a brand recommendation? I've seen Iodoral mentioned a few times, what's the story with that?


----------



## CHoney (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting this information. I came on here this morning to ask for help on this very subject! I asked my doctor months ago to check my thyroid, and she quickly dismissed it. Then she finally did check and I have a hyperthyroid, and my brain is telling my thyroid to shut down!

I want a natural way to treat myself because I'm nursing, and don't want to stop. I have been having depression, anxiety, feeling aggitated, completely exhausted, restless, and having trouble concentrating. And I've lost so much weight, I'm only 100lbs and can't gain weight! I wasn't sure if that was because I am EBFing or not. I also wondered if I have PPD, but now I know it's probably because of my thyroid!

Did your husband take the same supplements you did for his hyperthyroid? Please PM me if you like. I want to avoid the radioactive stuff my doctor might suggest!

I also drink soy milk because I don't like milk, but I may have to find something else to drink if it blocks iodine absorption.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Panserbjorne,
Thanks, I'll go check it out and see if I can find it. I keep losing my bookmarks







but I'll stick it in there and a note in my daybook to remind me to print it out for my ND. I don't go to see him for a couple of weeks after the baby's born.

The following list is a compilation of resources for obtaining the Iodine loading test.

Hakala Research
885 Parfet Street Unit E
Lakewood, CO 80215
877.238.1779
www.hakalalabs.com/services

Call and ask for an iodine loading kit. It is $70 to do this test. It does not include return shipping.

================================================== ========

FFP Labs
www.helpmythyroid.com
Dr. Jorg Flechas MD
80 Doctors Drive Ste 3
Hendersonville, NC 28792
(1-877-900-5556)

The cost of this test is $80. If it is not ordered by a physician you must tell them you are ordering it on your own and they will assign you to a nurse practitioner. When you get the results of this test you can receive a free consultation with Dr. Flechas. You may also obtain a urine spot test for an additional $30 for a total of $110 for both test.

Spot / Loading / Bromide test can be obtained for $230

================================================== ========

Vitamin Research Products
http://www.vrp.com/ProductPage.aspx?ProdID=9137
$100 for both the spot and loading test. Kit requires an ordering physician. If you do not have one contact VRP for more info.

================================================== ========

Doctors Data
Pre and post loading - requires an ordering physician. $????

Check out Optimox Iodine research page. Optimox is the maker of Iodoral. Guy Abraham, one of major researchers in iodine that developed the loading test.
http://www.optimox.com/pics/Iodine/opt_Research_I.shtml

another helpful website and Yahoo group on orthoiodosupplementation
http://iodine4health.com/basic/iodinegroup.htm


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Carly,
I would go to the Yahoo group and start reading about alternatives to RAI, radioactive iodine, and why your body might be attacking your thyroid. Have you been tested for thyroid antibodies? (Hashimoto's)

Soy is bad news for the thyroid.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

I've seen this thread a couple of times, but just skipped over it. I'm so glad I decided to click on it and read everything. I know I probably have thyroid issues. My mother has had thyroid problems for a while, so I figured I'd end up with them too. (not sure if it's genetic). Reading this makes me believe that I probably have an iodine deficiency. How much sea foods and sea veggies does it take to not have a deficiency? Would lake fish work or just ocean? I'm wondering, because how did traditional societies avoid iodine deficiencies if they didn't live near the ocean?

I have incredibly dry hair and skin, with my lips feeling like they have a chemical burn or something (which is getting somewhat better when I use CLO), fatigue all the time, fuzzy head is an understatement, can't seem to get over a cold I got a month ago, constipation, occassional panic attacks, irritability, and more, I'm sure.

Either way, it sounds like I will need to probably start with a lower dose and work my way up. How do you know when it's time to step up the dose? Gosh, I learn so much from this website!







:


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks, Jane!


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Panserbjorne

I've been studying healing with iodine for the past year, I've never really come upon the necessity of using other methods to detox, it seems from everything I've found that if you give your body what it needs it takes care of the rest. I do find it interesting though and am looking into the links that WuWei suggested, I am always open to learning more and expanding my site with more helpful knowledge.

I am totally with you about making sure everything gets addressed at once... I thank the iodine for most of the changes in my health, I believe that all the other vitamins and minerals are helping others symptoms go away as well.

My top priority is educating people about iodine, so many people suffering because of that deficiency, and that one deficiency leads to other vitamin or mineral deficiencies... I never discount the importance of all of them though, I believe they all work synergistically. As I mentioned, I have family members and friends taking the supplements I suggested, well except one, she is only taking the iodine and though I've suggested she take at the very least the multi and CLO she has yet to get those, she has seen no results other than bright yellow pee... I believe that in her case it's because of a lack of other vitamins and minerals. Everyone else however, has seen many changes within one month of supplementing, so I'm aware that it is not only the iodine and that iodine alone by itself is not nearly as effective if even at all.

BTW my supplementation and family and friends have all been without a dr. and without prior testing....

I actually am not a big fan of tests, the accuracy of them is hard to determine, and though I'm glad they have some way to measure sufficiency for those who would like to see, I find it unnecessary. Before tests were ever around, doctors made decisions based on your symptoms, now I know that some symptoms mimic other problems but if you look with a wide angle view I believe you can find the underlying cause and treat that. That's what the Dr.s used to do, and they also used to prescribe iodine first before anything else, if that didn't alleviate the problem then they were at least able to narrow it down.... I hope that makes sense...

Nichole


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I feel like I'm a horrible mess. The bolded symptoms below are only some of what I'm experiencing:

Quote:

*How familiar are the following signs and symptoms?*

*Exhaustion or fatigue, depression, sensitive to cold or cold hands & feet, weight gain, muscle & joint pains*, carpal tunnel, *painful soles of the feet, swollen or puffy face, eyes, arms or legs, menstrual abnormalities*, constipation, breast tenderness, *fuzzy head, infertility*, voice changes, increased response to allergies (itching, prickly hot skin, rashes, uticaria), regular infections such as sinus or thrush, *dry hair, skin & nails, hair loss*, thin eyebrows, *high cholesterol*, or haven't been well since an infection/virus.

*How familiar are these symptoms?*

Weight loss without trying, insomnia, *irritability, panic attacks, poor concentration*, palpitations, rapid pulse, high blood pressure, increased sweating, tremors, diarrhea, *tiredness*, thickening of the skin, *anxiety, infertility, amenorrhea or light menses, muscle pain & weakness (upper arms and thighs particularly)*, eye problems, bulging eyes, *mood swings*, fine and brittle hair.
I have been to several doctors and not a single one has helped me.

I am ready to give up & feel doomed to live like this forever.

I am NOT the same person anymore; I can tell, so can everyone else.

I am too tired to fight it anymore. Why can't anyone help me







?


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama~Love* 
I feel like I'm a horrible mess. The bolded symptoms below are only some of what I'm experiencing:

I have been to several doctors and not a single one has helped me.

I am ready to give up & feel doomed to live like this forever.

I am NOT the same person anymore; I can tell, so can everyone else.

I am too tired to fight it anymore. Why can't anyone help me







?

Momma I'm so sorry you are feeling this way, I have felt the same way as has my husband and many other people.

It's time to stop expecting doctors to help you, most of them are completely unaware of the importance of iodine and they also believe that we get enough in our diet...

It's time to educate yourself, if you are uncomfortable with beginning supplementation on your own I strongly urge you to stop going to modern Doctors and go find a naturopathic, homeopathic, or holistic doc who knows about iodine and will put you on it.

PM me if you'd like, I'm always here...


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

In regards to all the mommas posting wondering about taking kelp for iodine, I suggest that you DONT use it.

I love that it's a natural form, however, most of the kelp supplements have been processed with arsenic. I read about a mother daughter who were using it to get high iodine, the arsenic levels in their bodies were so high, the mother died. Since it is hard to know which ones might have it I just steer clear of them and suggest that you mommas do the same...

I have used liquid-dulse and liquid potassium iodide to build up my dose to the higher dose (it's great for giving the kids their dose as well







) I have also used Iodoral and potassium iodide in pill form by source naturals... If you'd like my sources pm me and I'll be glad to share them with you.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bri'sgirl* 
I've seen this thread a couple of times, but just skipped over it. I'm so glad I decided to click on it and read everything. I know I probably have thyroid issues. My mother has had thyroid problems for a while, so I figured I'd end up with them too. (not sure if it's genetic). Reading this makes me believe that I probably have an iodine deficiency. How much sea foods and sea veggies does it take to not have a deficiency? Would lake fish work or just ocean? I'm wondering, because how did traditional societies avoid iodine deficiencies if they didn't live near the ocean?

I have incredibly dry hair and skin, with my lips feeling like they have a chemical burn or something (which is getting somewhat better when I use CLO), fatigue all the time, fuzzy head is an understatement, can't seem to get over a cold I got a month ago, constipation, occassional panic attacks, irritability, and more, I'm sure.

Either way, it sounds like I will need to probably start with a lower dose and work my way up. How do you know when it's time to step up the dose? Gosh, I learn so much from this website!







:

I've been busy with my two munchkins as well as my niece and nephew so it may take me a bit to get back with you ladies but I will...

Well momma, sounds like me, well how I used to be. I too am glad that you popped in to check out the thread.

Thyroid problems are genetic in the sense that you will "inherit" your mothers thyroid problem and actually it becomes progressively worse down the line. During the first couple trimesters the baby relies solely on mom's thyroid for thyroid hormones and to develop, it isn't until the third trimester that the baby has grown it's own thyroid but any lack mom has baby inherits it. So based on your mom having a thyroid problem and your symptoms I'd say you definitely have a thyroid problem.

I'm trying to find some study with a comparison of the iodine content between freshwater and ocean fish but haven't found one yet. Seafood would need to be your main staple diet like the Japanese, otherwise you'd still be coming up short, still better than most others but supplementing is still a good idea, especially since the water itself it becoming toxic with mercury and arsenic...

I upped my dose once a week, if you do the liquid it would be smaller increments so you could do it every couple days. The first dose is the one you may want to be small, some people get hot all over and then get this giddy hyperness, I got it as did my husband and brother in law, but my mom, sister and friend did not... just depends on the person, but it goes away in about a half hour and you may experience it when you up your dose the next time, again though it's short lived.

gotta run fussy babe...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
Panserbjorne

I've been studying healing with iodine for the past year, I've never really come upon the necessity of using other methods to detox, it seems from everything I've found that if you give your body what it needs it takes care of the rest.

It would be most excellent if that were the case for everyone, but we really have to admit a certain level of ignorance in this department. We dont' KNOW all of what the body needs and past info is turning out to be rather useless in many cases. Thing is, we are the most toxic people to walk the planet yet. We have different needs from previous generations as do our kids. All I'm saying is proceed with caution. Some people have problems and it's not always evident from go. I have been researching this for 4 years and I have found things that have given me pause. Granted I'm most interested in special populations, but the fact remains that even the special populations are often the clearest mirrors. And I, as I have said am taking iodine in the form of iodoral and have been for 3 years. I'm not trying to discredit it as a valid supplement. Just saying that there are other points of view and people may want to take that into account.

I understand what you are saying about testing. I am the first one to say it's simply a snapshot and not definitive. Most of the tests I like to use are alternative tests that I feel give a better answer. And again, they need to be seen in the context of the individual as a whole. I'm not saying that everyone needs to consult with a practitioner-in fact many here will tell you that I do what I can to provide methods of testing that will give you info at home to determine if that's even necessary. What I AM saying is that it's important to have information that is relevant to each individual. Many mothers knowing that iodine is a chelator may choose to wait until nurslings are older. I didn't, but I made an informed choice and it wasn't ALL I did. I think that is everyone's right. Someone with a child on the spectrum who has had vaccine reactions and has a low level of tolerance may feel that it's not the best choice in this moment. I feel that there are things that can be done to make it more safe...but they should probably seek professional help in that case or at the very least know there are other ways to handle it.

Indeed I do feel that it's a physicians job to see the patient in front of them and not rely on tests. However most physicians from back in the day were blessed with an arsenal of knowledge and schooled in such a way that they knew how to interpret the symptoms in front of them. Should the average person be able to take care of themselves? YES! But this is not one size fits all. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Thank you for this thread. I just started Iodoral yesterday. I have tried to get a diagnosis over the last decade or so of hypothyroidism, but each time my test came back as "normal".







My mom and her mom have hypothyroidism. Unfortunately, my mom's otherwise "alternative" MD put her on some type of thyroid pills. I'm going to have to see what she's taking and see if she'll take iodine instead. I decided to start myself at 1/2 a pill of Iodoral. Reading this, though, has me convinced that my dh should start too.

At what point do you start to wonder if your children are hypothyroid?


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWonders* 
At what point do you start to wonder if your children are hypothyroid?

I supplement, he gets about 2mg every day and he's 5.
He also gets Tall Tree multi by country life, carlson fish oil for kids and 500mg vit c. All available at vitacost, a 6 month supply is like $60...


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
Someone with a child on the spectrum who has had vaccine reactions and has a low level of tolerance may feel that it's not the best choice in this moment.

I actually believe that part of the reaction has to do with the high content of heavy metals in the vaccines and feel that iodine supplementation can help reverse many problems caused by vaccines... Have I mentioned what happened to my nephew?

After his last set of shots he was extremely hyper the whole week following the vax and then all of a sudden half his face was paralyzed... Prior to this he also suffered from OCD and ADD which was enhanced as well as developing a severe aggression. The paralysis is minimal now (2 years later) and the OCD ADD and aggression have minimized as well, the only change has been supplementation.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

yes, what you are describing shows that he had an underlying susceptibility. I do not believe that vaccines cause these disorders, I believe they trigger the underlying susceptibilities. There's more to it than iodine, but I agree that it *can* help. It will also depend on the mechanisms of detoxification, nutrient profiles and overall immune system. It will also depend quite a bit on mom's general health and any medications she's been on.

I have two kids who where diagnosed on the spectrum. All three of mine have been on iodine for 3 years, my youngest directly for 2 years now. Again, it can help, but they still have very high metal profiles and require additional supplementation.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)




----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWonders* 
At what point do you start to wonder if your children are hypothyroid?

Zinc and selenium are also needed to make thyroid hormones, and since they're also needed to make glutathione, and people with metal problems are by definition low on glutathione (otherwise they'd have excreted the metals and not have the problem), well, this is the reason lots of people with heavy metal issues also have thyroid problems.

If you don't want to test, or don't think you have a doc who would order the appropriate tests (at least TSH, free-T3 and free-T4), I'd look at those minerals (plus the iodine, I mean) and see what their intake is like (foods plus supps). VitC spares glutathione, it may help indirectly.

It's not uncommon on the various lists I'm on to have kids be hypo due to these types of reasons, so it's not just adults that react this way.

And it probably depends on the individual, but when I started giving my dog selenium last year, her thyroid production really picked up and I had to drop her thyroid supp down. I swear I wasn't trying to mess with her, but I felt like she was having additional issues that were nutrition related, so I felt compelled to fiddle with her nutrition. I've since added zinc and iodine, to try to balance things just a bit.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I always keep raw, crispy Brazil nuts & pumpkin seeds available for the kiddos for the selenium & zinc. I've been adding kombu to our soups & the girls love kelp flakes on their eggs.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the information on kids and hypo. The Brainchild Nutritionals does have zinc (15 mg) and selenium (100 mcg) for the full dosage (which is what my 7 1/2 year old will be taking once he reached full dosage). I think for them, I'll start with increasing their vitamin C (I'm going to be increasing all our vitamin C intake) and see where to go from there.


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the PM! I'm going to try to catch up on this thread...

~Tracy


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:

In regards to all the mommas posting wondering about taking kelp for iodine, I suggest that you DONT use it.


Quote:

*Seaweed may also play a role in reversing heavy metal toxicity.* According to a recent report by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, America's toxic load for lead is declining, but our bodies are still subjected to low levels of arsenic, mercury, nickel, and cadmium in our air, water, and food, and through countless human-made chemicals. Even at low levels, most heavy metals that reach the bloodstream are deposited into the tissues within forty-eight hours of exposure. If these toxins accumulate in the body faster than our natural detoxification pathways can purge them, they can have a negative impact on our endocrine, gastrointestinal, immune, reproductive, urinary, and nervous systems.

According to Elson Haas, M.D., co-author of Vitamins for Dummies (IDG, 1999), *algin-rich kelp binds lead and other heavy metals and removes them from the body.* Kelp's high calcium content may also reduce the amount of toxic metals that are absorbed. But kelp isn't the only seaweed capable of combating heavy metals. The polysaccharides found in red marine algae, particularly Irish moss (Chondrus crispus), are also thought to bind and eliminate heavy metals. Better yet, red marine algae has antibiotic and immune-boosting properties, which help protect our bodies from invading toxins.
http://www.pacificharvest.co.nz/wa.a...idDetails=1081

Quote:

Amster et al. (2007) reported findings from a case study involving a possible link between arsenic toxicity and the ingestion of a kelp-based supplement. The authors concluded that the arsenic-contaminated supplement was the likely cause of the neurologic, dermatologic, and gastrointestinal symptoms in their patient. *Although the report has several methodologic shortcomings, the most serious flaw is the authors' failure to recognize that the arsenic most commonly found in seaweed and seafood products is relatively nontoxic.* This is in contrast to inorganic arsenic, which has well-documented acute and chronic toxicity. Amster et al. (2007) did not discuss the possibility that the arsenic measured in the kelp supplement was in the organic form, nor did they address the great variability in toxicity among arsenic compounds. These two oversights lead to the unsupported conclusion that the arsenic found in kelp is responsible for the unique set of medical conditions observed in their patient.
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/art...?artid=2137100

*AHPA challenges kelp/arsenic risk assessment*

In a letter to the journal, AHPA stated:
_"The authors fail to report that *the product was used at two - to 'at least' four - times the suggested amount*, of potential significance due to the naturally occurring presence of iodine in kelp."_
_http://www.nutraingredients-usa.com/...isk-assessment
_

Quote:

Daily intake of up to 500 μg iodine does not clinically affect the thyroid. Although it has been suggested that 1-2 mg/day is safe, there is also evidence that much higher intakes are tolerated without problems. In their comprehensive review of this subject, Backer and Hollowell (2000) concluded that "the strongest data suggest that low levels of iodine (1-5 mg/day) are safe for most people for years." The 10th edition of the *Recommended Dietary Allowances (National Research Council 1989) suggested a maximum allowable dietary intake of iodine of 2 mg/day for adults, and Breecher and Dworken (1986) noted that chronic toxicity develops only when intake is > 2 mg/day.* Increased iodine intake (≤ 10 mg/day) may cause hypothyroidism or hyperthyroidism, but this condition is quite rare and is usually associated with underlying risk factors such as thyroiditis, subacute thyroiditis, or previously treated Graves disease. Intake of very high concentrations (18 mg to > 1 g/day) has been associated with iodine goiter (Wolff 1969).
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/art...?artid=2137125

Iodine at World's Healthiest foods: http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...trient&dbid=69 *Kelp is listed as the most nutrient dense source.*









Quote:

*
Folic Acid Lowers Blood Arsenic*
Arsenic-contaminated drinking water occurs in at least 70 countries, and chronic arsenic exposure, which currently affects 100 million people worldwide, is linked with adverse health effects including certain cancers and cardiovascular disease. A study conducted in Bangladesh that appears in the October 2007 _American Journal of Clinical Nutrition_ finds that folic acid supplementation in populations deficient in this B vitamin reduces total blood arsenic levels by 14%. *The folic acid helps the body convert a toxic metabolite of arsenic, methylarsonic acid, to a form that is more easily excreted. The authors note that folic acid supplementation may also reduce stores of arsenic in the body that remain after exposure ends*.
http://www.ehponline.org/docs/2007/1...orum.html#beat

Original "report" of arsenic concern associated with kelp. http://www.ehponline.org/members/2007/9495/9495.html

Pat, took my kelp in tomato juice today.









ETA: and my TWO Brazil nuts, plus handfuls of pumpkin seeds, walnuts, pecans, almonds and dried goji berries, acai berries, blueberries, mulberries, gooseberries. date, coconut, cranberries, and sunflower seeds.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

I started taking iodine supplements on Friday.

Today is Monday and my subclinical goiter (I could feel it internally, but doctor could not on external exam) is already feeling so much better. In addition, the chronic hand eczema that I've been dealing with for 3 years is much improved. It's really quite remarkable.

However, yesterday and today, I've had a pretty bad headache, the classic frontal/sinus headache. I took a whole bunch of Vitamin C and B vitamins last night, which made it feel a bit better. I'm pretty tired and am resting today. Is there anything else that I can take? The headache should subside soon, right? Should I lower the dose and titrate up again?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runes* 
However, yesterday and today, I've had a pretty bad headache, the classic frontal/sinus headache. I took a whole bunch of Vitamin C and B vitamins last night, which made it feel a bit better. I'm pretty tired and am resting today. Is there anything else that I can take? The headache should subside soon, right? Should I lower the dose and nitrate up again?

Do you have mercury (silver) fillings in your teeth? Try selenium (two Brazil nuts) plus dried berries (which are much more bio-available vit C than supplements, from my understanding). Which chemical combination of vit C are you taking?

Pat


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Do you have mercury (silver) fillings in your teeth? Try selenium (two Brazil nuts) plus dried berries (which are much more bio-available vit C than supplements, from my understanding). Which chemical combination of vit C are you taking?

Pat

Thanks, Pat! I have one very tiny amalgam left. The others were removed about 4 years ago.

Yay, I have some Brazil Nuts right here, as well as some assorted dried berries. Off to fix myself a snack...


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runes* 
I started taking iodine supplements on Friday.

Today is Monday and my subclinical goiter (I could feel it internally, but doctor could not on external exam) is already feeling so much better. In addition, the chronic hand eczema that I've been dealing with for 3 years is much improved. It's really quite remarkable.

However, yesterday and today, I've had a pretty bad headache, the classic frontal/sinus headache. I took a whole bunch of Vitamin C and B vitamins last night, which made it feel a bit better. I'm pretty tired and am resting today. Is there anything else that I can take? The headache should subside soon, right? Should I lower the dose and titrate up again?

Possibly it could be halides vs heavy metals. Here's a page discussing halides and a salt flush that's supposed to help...
http://drshevin.com/patient_educatio...giene/salt.php

There was another page that I can't find now that recommended a later modification to the salt flush using 1/2 tsp of salt at a time (vs 1/4 tsp in this doc), but I haven't tried this (no symptoms from iodine supplementation) so I can't verify that it works.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runes* 
Thanks, Pat! I have one very tiny amalgam left. The others were removed about 4 years ago.

Yay, I have some Brazil Nuts right here, as well as some assorted dried berries. Off to fix myself a snack...

Oh, want to mention, it's not so much (IMO) whether you still have amalgams as whether your body excretes mercury well. If you excrete poorly, you can build up enough that even just getting the amalgams replaced with composite won't help a lot, but if you excrete well, having amalgams isn't a huge drag on your health. It's not as straightforward as # of amalgams or whether they're still in, there are more complications. Yay, what we always need.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Also, removing the mercury fillings just *releases* mercury vapor, which the body must circulate and store, or excrete. So, filling removal just means more exposure than static fillings, unless you excrete effectively. Chelating after the mercury removal was/is essential, or you could just be re-releasing the stored mercury INTO blood circulation.

Selenium, vit C. And clay (?).

Pat


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *runes* 
I started taking iodine supplements on Friday.

Today is Monday and my subclinical goiter (I could feel it internally, but doctor could not on external exam) is already feeling so much better. In addition, the chronic hand eczema that I've been dealing with for 3 years is much improved. It's really quite remarkable.

However, yesterday and today, I've had a pretty bad headache, the classic frontal/sinus headache. I took a whole bunch of Vitamin C and B vitamins last night, which made it feel a bit better. I'm pretty tired and am resting today. Is there anything else that I can take? The headache should subside soon, right? Should I lower the dose and titrate up again?

So glad to hear good news for you already!!!







:That's wonderful!

Now about the headache, Magnesium my dear, try a dose of 500mg just to get you started that will clear it up and don't worry they don't last long, it happens anytime you up your dose in a significant amount.









Forgot to mention, drink more water, that helps too.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
So glad to hear good news for you already!!!







:That's wonderful!

Now about the headache, Magnesium my dear, try a dose of 500mg just to get you started that will clear it up and don't worry they don't last long, it happens anytime you up your dose in a significant amount.









They happen because you're mobilizing toxins and not excreting them properly. Magnesium does support one of the detox pathways but not all of them and not the one which is responsible for excreting heavy metals. I can't speak as to whether it supports the pathway responsible for halides, but I know it's no help for heavy metal detox.
For detoxing heavy metals, you need glutathione, B2, zinc, selenium and EFAs.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
There was another page that I can't find now that recommended a later modification to the salt flush using 1/2 tsp of salt at a time (vs 1/4 tsp in this doc), but I haven't tried this (no symptoms from iodine supplementation) so I can't verify that it works.

The collection of pages at Breast Cancer Choices on bromide toxicity
http://www.breastcancerchoices.org/b...trategies.html (click on salt loading link)

I can say it works. I had a really hard time starting with Lugol's solution (which is Iodoral in liquid form). I had *extreme* fatigue, like I couldn't keep my eyes open and limbs felt wooden.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
The collection of pages at Breast Cancer Choices on bromide toxicity
http://www.breastcancerchoices.org/b...trategies.html (click on salt loading link)

See? This is why I shamelessly steal your links!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
And clay (?).

Pat


Do you mean diatomaceous earth? Which is silica.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
See? This is why I shamelessly steal your links!









Nah, we just help each other remember them!


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
Do you mean diatomaceous earth? Which is silica.

I think she meant something like pascalite.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 







Nah, we just help each other remember them!


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

I really like reading these sorts of stories and am glad you found something that really works for you.

As for me, I try hard NOT to take supplements. They scare me to no end. Instead, I prefer to get my nutrients from whole foods and have actually cured my PCOS, acne, obesity, blood sugar swings, joint problems, back pain, energy issues, sleep problems, etc. through diet and diet alone.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
I really like reading these sorts of stories and am glad you found something that really works for you.

As for me, I try hard NOT to take supplements. They scare me to no end. Instead, I prefer to get my nutrients from whole foods and have actually cured my PCOS, acne, obesity, blood sugar swings, joint problems, back pain, energy issues, sleep problems, etc. through diet and diet alone.









Koodos to you Momma! That's awesome! I hope that one day when we've got our own house that I'll be able to "live off the land" and actually have healthy fruits and veggies for my kids, along with meat my hubby and son hunted.... Ahhh how I long for those days... until then we supplement, cause at the moment its the only thing we can do...


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

How familiar are the following signs and symptoms?
*Exhaustion or fatigue, depression, sensitive to cold or cold hands & feet, weight gain, muscle & joint pains*, carpal tunnel, *painful soles of the feet*, swollen or puffy face, eyes, arms or legs, *menstrual abnormalities, constipation, breast tenderness, fuzzy head*, infertility, voice changes, *increased response to allergies (itching, prickly hot skin, rashes*, uticaria), regular infections such as sinus or thrush, dry hair, skin & nails, hair loss, thin eyebrows, high cholesterol, or haven't been well since an infection/virus.

How familiar are these symptoms?
Weight loss without trying, insomnia, *irritability, panic attacks, poor concentration, palpitations*, rapid pulse, high blood pressure, increased sweating, tremors, diarrhea, *tiredness*, thickening of the skin, anxiety, infertility, amenorrhea or light menses, *muscle pain & weakness (upper arms and thighs particularly), eye problem*s, bulging eyes, *mood swings*, fine and brittle hair.

---------------

When I was 20 the drs declared me clinically depressed and put me on all kinds of psyc. drugs... When I was 25 I miss carried and my primary care dr discovered my thyroid (which my other Dr had be aware of)- was off the charts...

I am trying to catch up on all this reading- currently I take a high dose of Levothyroxine... which I hate taking and had weaned myseld off of, but went back on when I got pregnant with DD. I notice a huge difference when I am off it in many areas of my life- but would love to manage this in a more natural way.

The supplementing sounds good - but how is that better than this pill? I skimmed over most of the thread- its hard to find time to really sit and focus- but I am doing it bit by bit.

We have been introducing "organic" Dulse into out diets... probably not the best source of iodine but DD is anemic so we use if for the iron. (since we hope to get her off the iron supplement soon... we have lead in our house so we are keeping her on it to prevent lead absorbtion at this point)

This is a GREAT thread though- thank you!


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Amlikam,

Dulse is actually a great way to get iodine in your diet, it has a higher iodine content than kelp, so eat it up







:. You will be able to taper down your levothyroxine while upping your iodine with little to no side effects.

Here is a table with the info in the iodine content...

So the kids should get almost about 1/3 ounce to get them their daily amount of iodine, while you should get about 1&1/2 ounces daily, this is just for the daily recommended dose and you'd have to eat twice that or more to get the high iodine diet to help you detox faster... you could always do both till you reach sufficiency then just rely on the dulse for maintenance dose.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amlikam* 
When I was 20 the drs declared me clinically depressed and put me on all kinds of psyc. drugs... When I was 25 I miss carried and my primary care dr discovered my thyroid (which my other Dr had be aware of)- was off the charts...

Although miscarriages do happen, I'd consider whether you've had/have thyroid antibodies, they are sometimes related to pregnancy loss as well. Selenium's very involved in autoimmune issues, and there's at least one study that supplementing 200mcg (which isnt' a high dose IMO) of selenium reduces antibody levels significantly.

I am trying to catch up on all this reading- currently I take a high dose of Levothyroxine... which I hate taking and had weaned myseld off of, but went back on when I got pregnant with DD. I notice a huge difference when I am off it in many areas of my life- but would love to manage this in a more natural way.

The supplementing sounds good - but how is that better than this pill? I skimmed over most of the thread- its hard to find time to really sit and focus- but I am doing it bit by bit.

I pop lots of pills right now, and I'm okay with it because IME by the time we have health concerns that are significantly affecting our day-to-day lives, that's a long-term, significant accumulation of nutritional deficiencies. I don't feel, for myself, that I can make up all the years of imbalance in my body with just eating nutritious foods now. Long-term my goal is to use many fewer supplements, but I'm okay with lots of pills for now.

Also, re: iodine supplementation instead of levothyroxine, iodine's used for a lot of things in the body, and although the thyroid gets a lot of it, the lack we're experiencing has systemic effects. People with fibrocystic breasts are often iodine deficient (more than other people, I mean), it's one of many minerals that we are often low on, and the effects are systemic and probably not all catalogued yet.

We have been introducing "organic" Dulse into out diets... probably not the best source of iodine but DD is anemic so we use if for the iron. (since we hope to get her off the iron supplement soon... we have lead in our house so we are keeping her on it to prevent lead absorbtion at this point)

This is a GREAT thread though- thank you!









Another good place to read about nutrients and thyroid function is ithyroid.com. Here's a good starting page at that site...
http://ithyroid.com/latest_ideas.htm

IME there are more nutrients involved than just iodine, but I think everyone has a slightly different balance as to what's most deficient in them, and what approach is best for healing their own bodies.


----------



## stayo22 (Apr 8, 2008)

If I think I am iodine deficient and my nearly 11 month old dd (who I still nurse once or twice at night) - what should I take? I went to Whole Foods to find some iodine and all they had was the kelp version.

I want to give us enough that our bodies can get some but not enough that we go through a huge detox because I am still nursing a little. Is is possible to just take a small amount and over time your body will cure itself and detox a little at a time? I am afraid to put us both in full blown detox but my daughter is acting out in strange ways lately and I feel it is because it is some essential nutrient she is lacking.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stayo22* 
If I think I am iodine deficient and my nearly 11 month old dd (who I still nurse once or twice at night) - what should I take? I went to Whole Foods to find some iodine and all they had was the kelp version.

I want to give us enough that our bodies can get some but not enough that we go through a huge detox because I am still nursing a little. Is is possible to just take a small amount and over time your body will cure itself and detox a little at a time? I am afraid to put us both in full blown detox but my daughter is acting out in strange ways lately and I feel it is because it is some essential nutrient she is lacking.

Thanks so much!!

At the whole foods you'd have to ask about liquid iodine... then you will find liquid potassium iodide, liquid-dulse, and probably liquid kelp as well.. I prefer the dulse if you can get it...
What else are you currently taking vitamin-wise? Inositol would probably also be a good idea as well as the other supplements I listed... at the very least, multi, cod liver oil, siberian ginseng (adrenal support), iodine and magnesium(to help with the headaches, plus lots of people are deficient in this and don't know it).

I've read, and can find the link and add it later, that when taking 12.5mg of iodine you don't excrete very much.. I will try to find that link to provide it for you..


----------



## stayo22 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am not currently taking any vitamins. I use to take cal/mag supplement and cod liver oil but for the past 5 or 6 months I've just given up on supplements? I feel like I don't know what I am doing but figure I am just wasting a ton of money and getting no help from them.







However, reading your post charged me up again and made sense. So, I am wanting to give supplementation a try again. I hope that doesn't sound negative but it is hard for my foggy-brained self to figure all this out and NOT get scared that I am doing more harm than good??!!


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stayo22* 
I hope that doesn't sound negative but it is hard for my foggy-brained self to figure all this out and NOT get scared that I am doing more harm than good??!!









Totally get that, I thought that vitamins were a waste of time and money before because I've taken them before and it never made a difference... The brand is VERY important, the one I take contains no allergens which was important for us because we needed one without soy. But I felt a difference overall within a week, it's been a while now so I forget when exactly but definitely felt some change within the first week, things just got progressively better.

BTW the foggy brain clears up a bit within the first few days, ahhh it was nice to be able to think clearly again!









Is your area fluoridated?


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stayo22* 
I am not currently taking any vitamins. I use to take cal/mag supplement and cod liver oil but for the past 5 or 6 months I've just given up on supplements? I feel like I don't know what I am doing but figure I am just wasting a ton of money and getting no help from them.







However, reading your post charged me up again and made sense. So, I am wanting to give supplementation a try again. I hope that doesn't sound negative but it is hard for my foggy-brained self to figure all this out and NOT get scared that I am doing more harm than good??!!










This is far from a crazy perspective. There is some good evidence that self-medicating with supplements can do more harm than good, and that's even if the supplements contain the pure, fresh ingredients they're supposed to and ONLY the ingredients they're supposed to. Given that 99.9999% of all vitamin supplements are made from ingredients coming from China, I have serious doubts about whether this is true, I really do.


----------



## stayo22 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you both for your replies. I hope I am not hijacking this thread but hopefully there are others reading who have the same questions as me.

Here is my problem - doing nothing doesn't seem to be working. I have a lot of weird things going on with me these days and now some strange things are popping up in my dd. I hate to go the dr route and end up doing one test after the other and then on pills, pills, and more pills. I feel like if I could ever crack the code of what is lacking IN me and my dd then both of us would feel better. But no dr I know is going to look at what minerals my body or dd body is lacking without me knowing exactly what to ask them for. However, doing it all on my OWN scares me! I read and read on here about all of you detoxing/chelating/supplementing and think WOW...how do they figure all this out??!! And the bigger question I have is it is working for those folks who are doing it?

No matter what - I feel that this board is a wonderful tool and truly an experiment of self healing. Though I am skeptical of drs and self healing I hope my cure can be found. I figure if we all keep asking and trying....something good will come.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stayo22* 
Thank you both for your replies. I hope I am not hijacking this thread but hopefully there are others reading who have the same questions as me.

Here is my problem - doing nothing doesn't seem to be working. I have a lot of weird things going on with me these days and now some strange things are popping up in my dd. I hate to go the dr route and end up doing one test after the other and then on pills, pills, and more pills. I feel like if I could ever crack the code of what is lacking IN me and my dd then both of us would feel better. But no dr I know is going to look at what minerals my body or dd body is lacking without me knowing exactly what to ask them for. However, doing it all on my OWN scares me! I read and read on here about all of you detoxing/chelating/supplementing and think WOW...how do they figure all this out??!! And the bigger question I have is it is working for those folks who are doing it?

No matter what - I feel that this board is a wonderful tool and truly an experiment of self healing. Though I am skeptical of drs and self healing I hope my cure can be found. I figure if we all keep asking and trying....something good will come.

My own husband was terrified to try ANYTHING, even though my mother and I were showing substantial improvement. He told me that we didn't all have the same exact symptoms, so what if what was working for us wouldn't work for him... I told him the only way to know was to try...
He also wanted to know why people that are iodine deficient don't all have all the exact same symptoms and there are reasons for that.. I will post this in the next reply as it is lengthy.
It took a couple months to convince him to take just *1* drop of the liquid-dulse, 1 measly drop, that's only a 1/4 of the lame RDA's limit!!! But with that one drop came energy he hadn't had in months as well as a general well being and then confidence.. a week later he was confident enough to take 2 drops, not sure if you know where I'm going with this but he increased his dose VERY slowly. After 4 months of just drops he was confident enough to take half an iodoral (6.75mg) and when he did boy did he feel even better than before, and his goiter shrunk by half which made him really excited. A couple months later we moved to Ohio and he started feeling worse, his goiter began to get large again, and his panic attacks returned... I looked online and found that the fluoridation levels in the water here are double what they were back home!!! So I had a talk with him about it and convinced him to step it up to 32.5mg, he did and again he was feeling great again and within a couple days the goiter shrunk to almost nothing (this was 1 month ago). Now he has the confidence to up his dose yet again and is debating between another pill (32.5mg) or just half the pill in addition the one he already takes. He also just upped his selenium, he refused to take any additional (the multi already has 100mcg) and the + supplement has an additional 200mcg.

All that to say I totally understand fears with trying something new, or even trying something that someone else says worked for them and being unsure as to how well it will work for you if at all....

You could do as my husband and start small and build up as your confidence increases, you could do as I did and research like hell and have confidence in that enough to dose yourself, or you can do as others have and find a naturopathic, homeopathic, or holistic doc who will look at your levels and tell you exactly what to take and when...

When you think about detoxing I bet you don't think about your body doing it right now do you? Did you know that you already excrete toxins through urination, and even your skin?

"Obviously, we all lose some water through urination and urination is required for the removal of various toxins from the body. When fluid volume is diminished, the ability of the body to remove toxins through urination is also diminished. It is a comon misunderstanding that the more water we drink, the harder it is on the kidneys. In fact, except for people with some uncommon kidney problems, the opposite is true. Water soluble toxins cannot be easily removed through the bowels, especially when a lack of water also causes constipation. These toxins then must be eliminated in other ways such as through the skin. The increase in body toxin levels can cause headaches and fatigue. The attempt by the body to remove excess levels of unwanted chemicals through the skin can cause acne and will aggravate eczema."

Supplementation is just aiding in a more complete removal.. with higher doses I would be worried about the detoxing as the side effects are much worse, however at the small amounts I'm referring to it's not much different from what your body is doing now...


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Each person is affected differently by iodine deficiency, the following may be putting you at higher risk for iodine deficiency.

* Diet is a big one, some people have diets that contain more or less iodine, more or less bromine and/or more or less fluoride. You may be exposed to fluoride and not even know, not all bottled waters are free of it. In fact, most bottled waters not only contain fluoride due to fluoridation of the water in the city it is bottled in but some even add it! Like water for infants, they actually ADD fluoride. I saw a gallon of Nursery brand water at Walmart that was fluoridated. Rather than list the ones with fluoride I will list the ones that don't. Niagra and Sierra Springs are the only bottled waters that I have found that aren't fluoridated. To avoid fluoride find ones that use reverse osmosis or ionic filtration as these are currently the only ways to remove fluoride in drinking water. Aluminum also leaks fluoride while cooking or storage (i.e. soda can, aluminum foil), reconstituted juices may also contain fluoride depending on where it is bottled, and soda contains not only fluoride but most also contain bromide. There is also the bromide in bread and all sorts of other things we come into contact with on a daily basis, for more info. check out the bromide page. Goitrogens are another thing you have to look out for. One of the biggest goitrogens in our food supply (and it's everywhere in our food supply) is soy. Soybean oil is in salad dressing and mayonnaise. It's in commercial baby formula. It's in almost all packaged cakes, candies chips, and crackers. And pretty much every meal you eat at a restaurant cooks their food in soybean oil.

Not only that, but most of the cows, poultry and pigs in this country are fed a diet of industrial corn and soybeans. So even if you think you're not eating lots of soy, you probably are. Another contributing factor is not only what you eat but how you eat, (i.e. raw veggies vs. cooked). Cooked vegetables lose vitamins, minerals, colors and flavors. For more information on the best ways to retain vitamins and minerals when cooking veggies click here.

* Dental fillings play another important role.. mercury is the most common forms of dental fillings, these leak mercury therefore releasing a steady stream of poison into your body. Mercury binds to the iodine receptors in your body and block the uptake of iodine. When the iodine has no place to settle in the body it is then excreted through your urine. The more fillings you have, the more mercury you will find in your body contributing to your illnesses and low iodine content. Some people require a loading dose of iodine (50mg) for 3 months to push enough heavy metals out in order to increase bodily absorption of iodine.

* Stress is another factor, some people stress easier than others and are more inclined to develop adrenal fatigue associated with iodine deficiency.Emergency situations are notorious for bringing on thyroid problems as well as fibromyalgia and CFS. The reason for this is that when you are deficient in iodine your body is struggling to make do without it's essential food, iodine. After a while you thyroid gives up suffering from fatigue and eventually atrophy (Atrophy is the partial or complete wasting away of a part of the body.) When this happens your adrenal glands try to pick up the slack. Without a break they too become fatigued and thats when people suffer adrenal failure.

* Heredity does play a role since you inherit your mothers iodine deficiency as a babe in her womb. You then inherit your family's eating habits.

* Gender is also a key, more women are predisposed to iodine deficiency than men. That is mainly because women require more, we need 5mg for our thyroid, 5mg for our breasts (larger breasts require more) and at least 2.5mg for the rest of our body (the amount necessary for your uterus has yet to be determined though it also needs a high content). Women need even more when pregnant or breastfeeding. Men need the same 5mg for thyroid and 2.5mg for whole body but possibly less for prostate that is needed for breasts.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
For detoxing heavy metals, you need glutathione, B2, zinc, selenium and EFAs.

According to this, vitamin C helps the body produce glutathione.. Looking for more sources..

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m...0/ai_12512551/


----------



## stayo22 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks ChristSavesAll for all the great info! You've inspired me with the story of your husband. I'm going to march back down to Whole Foods and get some liquid dulse and start with just one drop. Surely one drop can't hurt me.


----------



## stayo22 (Apr 8, 2008)

ChristSavesAll, how much liquid dulse would you recommend giving an 11 month old?


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd go with four drops for a while, course you can build up to that if you'd like since you are doing that yourself.. 1mg should be a good amount to get to and that would be about 16 drops if I remember the amount per drop correctly... but of course you'd want to build up to it, say one drop a week that'll be about 4 months so any detoxing would be slow and easy... though you will want to giver her Omega 3's and a multi as well as the iodine at the very least...

Isn't she still bfing? If so then she'll get it from your breastmilk (even if she only feeds a couple times during the day, I'd rely on this as long as possible before supplementing, imo) once you are taking a higher dose yourself. If you are going to rely on your breastmilk then you should definitely also be sure to take the cod liver oil, multi, magnesium and higher vitamin c at the least for you and her...

I hope I made some sense...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
According to this, vitamin C helps the body produce glutathione.. Looking for more sources..

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m...0/ai_12512551/

Vitamin C helps to recycle glutathione, yes. It does not help in it's production.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I got my supplements ordered, and hope they make a difference. I really am so tired of everything.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Vitamin C helps to recycle glutathione, yes. It does not help in it's production.

Actually it does both.. it doesnt help make it on it's own it requires.. something else I found another link and forgot to post it, lemme see if I can find it...
***Update***
Ok I haven't been able to find the link.. I thought I saved it but I guess not and I havent had time to do extra research because of the munchkins so at this time I agree with Jacqueline that it does recycle glutathione and not help make it.


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

I found out that my multi (that I take semi-regularly) has 150 mcg of iodine. (as potassium iodide). I also just bought Nature's Life Icelandic Kelp with 225 mcg Iodine from kelp and 41mg kelp. How much would you suggest starting with and how much should I be taking once I've built up for optimum health?


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bri'sgirl* 
I found out that my multi (that I take semi-regularly) has 150 mcg of iodine. (as potassium iodide). I also just bought Nature's Life Icelandic Kelp with 225 mcg Iodine from kelp and 41mg kelp. How much would you suggest starting with and how much should I be taking once I've built up for optimum health?

I guess you haven't read all the way through this thread or maybe I didn't name it.. hmm.

Anyways, Icelandic kelp is the one I originally bought and then found out after researching online that a mother and daughter were taking high amounts of this to (what I assume) build up their iodine stores.. this is processed with arsenic and has high enough levels taken at high doses to kill a person.. The mom died from taking this. Please return and get another source of iodine.

Here is a link about the kelp product...btw the higher amount of iodine they took was not a contributing factor, it was the about 1mg..
"The kelp samples analyzed in the study had consistently elevated levels of arsenic.."
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0406140955.htm

Pay attention to the urinary arsenic concentration and the amount found in the supplements.
http://www.accessmylibrary.com/coms2...6-33273928_ITM


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

From the second link:

_Although Amster et al. (2007) noted that the arsenic concentration found in most of the analyzed supplements exceeded FDA tolerances for residues in meats and eggs, they did not compare consumed arsenic from these separate sources.

Daily consumption of 5 oz chicken-about one-half a chicken breast [the amount of food from the meat or beans group needed daily by women > 51 years of age, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture's (USDA) current food pyramid (USDA 2007)]-at the allowed arsenic concentration of 0.5 ppm would contain 71 μg arsenic. To take in the same amount of arsenic from the tested samples of Icelandic Kelp, the patient would have needed to consume between 2 g (at 34.8 ppm arsenic) and 45 g (at 1.59 ppm) of these tablets daily. *Although she may have used an amount at the lower end of this range, her symptoms would be just as likely to be observed in persons eating more than half a chicken breast each day.*_

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Been taking the kelp granules for a week. Worked up to 1 tsp a day. Have a wicked headache for days now, despite my Brazil nuts, green smoothies, nuts and Epsom salts, and even some extra vit C. Gonna add some Milk Thistle today!

Also, have a lot more energy, and am getting more done around the house and outside in the garden.

Pat


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

WuWei, Magnesium in the amount of 250-750mg will help alleviate the headaches.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Or the sea salt flush.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Already get plenty of magnesium. I added salt to my water and that seemed to help.

Thanks, Pat


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Not sure if the salt flush has been linked, so I'll add that...

http://drshevin.com/patient_educatio...giene/salt.php
mentions 1/4 tsp while the next says that people are finding 1/2 tsp to be more helpful.....

http://www.breastcancerchoices.org/b...trategies.html

I can't verify that it works, I didn't have any symptoms from starting iodine.

eta: I didn't have any negative symptoms from starting iodine, some of my hypo symptoms eased a bit, so it was somewhat helpful for me.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Pat, even though there are other more significant sources of arsenic, the small amounts, IMO, do matter for those of us with mercury issues. Arsenic is excreted (or not) by the same pathways as mercury, and given your likely issues and my known issues, I don't think my body would respond well to even small additional amounts. It's like my son, for example--he's got visible issues from the mercury, so even just a tiny bit more mercury from whatever source (the reason we're not doing seafood right now) would be problematic for him, while a tiny amount for another kid wouldn't be an issue.

And that chicken breast is likely the reason that my daughter's hair test had arsenic out to the red zone.







My years of poor detoxification and eating chicken and probably a lot of other tiny exposures that just added up for me and thus the kids.

Just something to weigh given all our individual circumstances.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
My years of poor detoxification and eating chicken and probably a lot of other tiny exposures that just added up for me and thus the kids.

Why chicken?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Why chicken?

There's arsenic in conventional chicken feed, Pat's quote above mentions it, but I'd seen discussion of it before. Good argument for pastured animal products, but that never occurred to me til a few years ago (when it was a bit too late







).


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
There's arsenic in conventional chicken feed, Pat's quote above mentions it, but I'd seen discussion of it before. Good argument for pastured animal products, but that never occurred to me til a few years ago (when it was a bit too late







).

Oh for...







:


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Nope, not going to worry about the arsenic.







Folks can purchase kelp which has been certified organic by OCIA and is voluntarily tested for heavy metals, chemical exposure, and microbiological contaminants. I'm opening my detox pathways and love all the benefits of sea vegetables!

Kelp is high in vit K.









http://www.sunfood.com/buy/1/101/Kom...anic-1446.aspx
http://seaveg.com/shop/index.php?mai...products_id=14
http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/organic_kelp.htm

Pat


----------



## Snow Cherries (May 26, 2004)

I don't mean to threadjack, but how do you all know whether or not your body is properly processing all these various metals and toxins? How could one test for those levels?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snow Cherries* 
I don't mean to threadjack, but how do you all know whether or not your body is properly processing all these various metals and toxins? How could one test for those levels?

You get sick and messed up and realize your kid's banging his head on the wall isn't normal and you luck into a good healthcare provider!









I amuse myself, sorry.

I had the help of a HCP who recognized that my progression of health problems, which for the most part hadn't been severe or debilitating (with meds, at times) were classic ways in which mercury messes with a person.

For me, in particular: enviro allergies, anxiety, intermittent depression, hypothyroid, adrenal fatigue (severe at this point, it had been slowly getting worse for about 2 decades).

I personally think Andy Cutler's use of hair tests specifically from Doctor's Data is the best, least invasive way to see, barring a clear health story. I actually didn't test myself early on because so many pieces just fell into place, I just tested my daughter later to make sure we didn't have anything else weird, like copper or lead, going on.

Andy Cutler wrote a book called Amalgam Illness, well, you can check out his website for more...
http://noamalgam.com/

I put a bit of a description and some discussion over in another thread, start at post 582...
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...435848&page=30

The reason Cutler's approach for hair tests is important is that the majority of people with mercury issues will have quite low, sometimes undetectable, levels of mercury in their hair tests, but if you look at enough of the regular minerals (cal, mag, selenium, iodine, boron, etc) you'll see certain patterns that are not normal in the general population but are normal for people with mercury issues. Low hair mercury (I had a silly Greenpeace hair test done before my daughter was born, undetectable mercury was the result) doesn't mean anything.


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

pat- I'm interested in supping with kelp.. I saw that you add it to your shakes? I've been making my family's kefir into green smoothies...







i think adding kelp would be an easy way to get some iodine into our diet, as i'm sure right now there's none.. i haven't read through the links you've posted, but is there one that addresses an easy way to add kelp? like, can i just buy powdered kelp or something and add a certain amount to our smoothies? we do a lot of soups and chilis, too, so i could probably add more there if i had to...

thanks!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I add the kelp to tomato juice, per JR's suggestion.







I tried adding it to our green smoothie, it absorbs a lot of moisture and the kelp itself becomes thick, sludgy, yucky, imo. And there is a slight amount of salty flavor. Some say fishy. When I mix it with tomato juice, I drink it quickly before it gets thickened. It just tastes like tomato juice.

For kids, I'm still experimenting. I believe soup will be the best bet. With some avocado to cream up the texture probably. I'm going to add it to lentils also. I include garlic and onion, so the flavor will be marginal and the texture hidden, I believe. Chili is another route. Basically, you need a thick but saltier liquid to hide it. Maybe guacamole? Also, I'm going to use the Nori sheets and add cooked rice and roll it up like sushi.

I've seen some sites with a bunch of kelp recipes too.

The kelp seems to have more consistent amounts of iodine. Avoid hijiki sea vegetables which have an issue with arsenic due to sourcing. http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...lytip&dbid=264 But, the last links were for organic sources. (and cheaper than I found locally for retail)
http://www.sunfood.com/buy/1/101/Kom...anic-1446.aspx
http://seaveg.com/shop/index.php?mai...products_id=14
http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/organic_kelp.htm

I'm only doing a teaspoon a day, work up to a maximum of a tablespoon (adult), per my reading. 1 tsp= 23% of the RDA for iodine.

Pat


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaLopez* 
You get sick and messed up and realize your kid's banging his head on the wall isn't normal and you luck into a good healthcare provider!









I amuse myself, sorry.


I'm sorry, but I just had to







: at this. Tanya, I think that our experiences are waaaay too similar.


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

What great info and story! Gives me so much hope!

Ok so here's my story.
At for months post partum my thyroid became swollen along with losing hair, fatigue, anxiety, irregular heartbeat(had that since 16), dry skin, brittle nails, dents in nails, irritability, constipation, joint and muscle aches, poor concentration, poor memory and maybe a little depressionI went to see doctor. he diagnosed me as hypothyroid my TSH was a 43!!!! Also before I got pregnant I had VERY irregular periods since about 16 and it took me 2 years to get pregnant.

I also had high antibodies diagnosing me with Hashis







I was devastated! This was in Nov. My ND put me on nature throid and I do feel TONS better.I don't feel healthy just better. I had my levels tested 4 months ago TSH, T3, and T4 were "normal" but anitbodies were still high. She also said I have adrenal fatigue but can't address that yet because I'm nursing. I asked about taking iodine and she said NO. I've been reading a lot on iodine supp for 6 months now but have been scared to take the jump because I'm still BF and worry about hurting baby but I also worry she's not getting enough iodine. She seems healthy besides frequent constipation and bags under eyes.

I know along with thyroid issues comes a handful of deficiencies. Where do I start??? I have read that people with Hashis should caution using iodine. What about black walnut hull as a natural iodine source?
I'm currently taking a pre-natal(new chapter),nordic naturals fish oil(3 daily), berry greens by new chapter in water daily, 1 vitamin D3 but will switch to Carlsons Vit D liquid.

Thank you for taking the time to address my concerns


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I think black walnut hull is pretty universally contraindicated in nursing. I know I would never recommend it.

Iodine (I believe) is *generally* safe while nursing provided you start slow and work your way up. However there are some instances in which it may be problematic and I would just want to make certain that yours isn't one. Your health care practitioner either reacted that way because for *you* it's not a good idea or because there isn't a ton of info at this stage about adding it during breastfeeding. Perhaps you could ask her why she reacted that way?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

nak

mom61508
are you taking selenium? talk to your nd about it... it has been shown to decrease antibodies in people with autoimmune thyroid conditions.
hth


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Hmmm I wonder why it's contraindicated during nursing? I get it from a Master herbalist and he's fine with me taking it







Shoot I've been taking it for 3 months!!!!!

I'm not taking selenium but has just ordered some raw Brazil nuts







:
I don't think my Nd not prescribing Iodine was because of my case I believe she just doesn't believe in it. She didn't even want me taking natural sources...kelp, dulse.


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

What's a good brand of Liquid Dulse??? Couldn't find it at Whole Foods


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

There is evidence that Hashimoto's is caused by subclinical gluten intolerance. See www.enterolab.com "Before the Villi are Gone" article on autoimmune disease.

Another alternative lab which I cannot remember right now has more info on this, I know my allergy dietician just did some seminars recently on it.

I think Dr. Brownstein uses iodine for Hashi's?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
Hmmm I wonder why it's contraindicated during nursing? I get it from a Master herbalist and he's fine with me taking it







Shoot I've been taking it for 3 months!!!!!

I'm not taking selenium but has just ordered some raw Brazil nuts







:
I don't think my Nd not prescribing Iodine was because of my case I believe she just doesn't believe in it. She didn't even want me taking natural sources...kelp, dulse.

I have to say that just sounds odd....it's proven to be necessary for function....it's an essential nutrient. The new info isn't that we need it, it's that we need it in the quantities we do. We have known for a LONG time that it's an important nutrient. I can't believe that an ND simply doesn't believe in it!?!?! That doesn't make sense. I'd ask more questions.

Black walnut hull is contraindicated for a few reasons in pregnancy and nursing. One of the biggies is that it suppressed lactation. If you have a professional guiding you, again they have access to info that we on a message board do not. I dont' know your history. I just know that I would not personally put a nursing or pregnant woman on it.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
There is evidence that Hashimoto's is caused by subclinical gluten intolerance. See www.enterolab.com "Before the Villi are Gone" article on autoimmune disease.

Another alternative lab which I cannot remember right now has more info on this, I know my allergy dietician just did some seminars recently on it.

I think Dr. Brownstein uses iodine for Hashi's?

There is also evidence that it is caused by mercury. Probably one of the reasons why it is suggested that those with Hashi's not take iodine except under the direct guidance of a HCP.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
There is also evidence that it is caused by mercury. Probably one of the reasons why it is suggested that those with Hashi's not take iodine except under the direct guidance of a HCP.

with maybe mercury causing gluten intolerance too?









I thought I was read that iodine doesn't cause mercury chelation? Geez I would love it if it did, then I can say I *have* been chelating all this time!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
with maybe mercury causing gluten intolerance too?


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I add the kelp to tomato juice, per JR's suggestion.







I tried adding it to our green smoothie, it absorbs a lot of moisture and the kelp itself becomes thick, sludgy, yucky, imo. And there is a slight amount of salty flavor. Some say fishy. When I mix it with tomato juice, I drink it quickly before it gets thickened. It just tastes like tomato juice.

For kids, I'm still experimenting. I believe soup will be the best bet. With some avocado to cream up the texture probably. I'm going to add it to lentils also. I include garlic and onion, so the flavor will be marginal and the texture hidden, I believe. Chili is another route. Basically, you need a thick but saltier liquid to hide it. Maybe guacamole? Also, I'm going to use the Nori sheets and add cooked rice and roll it up like sushi.

I've seen some sites with a bunch of kelp recipes too.

The kelp seems to have more consistent amounts of iodine. Avoid hijiki sea vegetables which have an issue with arsenic due to sourcing. http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...lytip&dbid=264 But, the last links were for organic sources. (and cheaper than I found locally for retail)
http://www.sunfood.com/buy/1/101/Kom...anic-1446.aspx
http://seaveg.com/shop/index.php?mai...products_id=14
http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/organic_kelp.htm

I'm only doing a teaspoon a day, work up to a maximum of a tablespoon (adult), per my reading. 1 tsp= 23% of the RDA for iodine.

Pat

Hmmm...so is soaking it the best way to reduce the arsenic content?

I've been toasting my nori/kelp and sprinkling it on my rice. I've also been eating more than a tblsp a day some days (some days none at all) So maybe I should back?


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

I'm sure my ND believes in iodine as an essential nutrient but doesn't believe I'm deficient in it. She actually had me buy some iodine at walgreens and put it on my skin to see If it absorbed, it didn't. Sorry I made that unclear.
although I have read that it's not a good way to tell If someone needs iodine.

Sometimes I believe I'm lacking when I go back and think of all the bromide I drank citrus gatorade almost everyday along with lots of unhealthy breads. Our AZ water is fluoridated as well but I haven't drank tap water in 5 years but my teeth have fluoridosis which leads me to assume my body MUST be lacking iodine If I ingested all that fluoride.

I to have read that Hashis/gluten sensitivity go hand and hand. I'm trying to cut that out now but having a hard time







have also read that any autoimmune disease Is an imbalance in the gut. Trying to find more info on that...anyone???

Thanks~Jada


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Eden Organic (who sells organic sea vegetables) addressed the concerns of arsenic content here.I realize it is a study from the company that sells the product, but it does site other studies in the article (which I haven't been able to fact check)


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I see. I actually think that the skin test is a pretty good indicator. Now when you say it didn't absorb...over how long a period of time? 2 hours? 24? That makes a difference.

IF you had been getting iodine all along all the halides wouldn't have bothered you as much so it's still *possible* that you didn't need it. But I would be suprised!

Flouride doesnt' necessarily displace iodine. IT kinda has "first dibs" so to speak. Most studies I'm aware of show that the halides take up residence and bind to the receptor sites in the absence of iodine. The reason supplementation works is that it readily ousts the halides. However given your symptoms I'd be shocked if you had sufficient stores.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
There is evidence that Hashimoto's is caused by subclinical gluten intolerance. See www.enterolab.com "Before the Villi are Gone" article on autoimmune disease.










Oy, Jane, you get a twin award with Tanya for *"One More Thing For Me To Worry About"*, thanks!








:

Pat


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Pat,

Sorry!!









Also, the RDA for iodine (150 micrograms) is useless. All reports from the iodine experts say that we (especially as women to protect our breasts) need about the amount that Japanese get: 13.5 milligrams of iodine per day. Now this amount is just for maintenance, nevermind what might be needed to displace toxins and restock the body stores. I think the body stores 150 *grams*? I need to check this. That is why the orthoiodosupplement proponents say 50 milligrams a day is needed for at least 3 months to do this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I actually think that the skin test is a pretty good indicator.

Have you read this article by Dr. Abrahams explaining research on why he thinks it isn't?
*
The bioavailability of iodine applied to the skin*
http://www.optimox.com/pics/Iodine/u...2/UNIOD_02.htm


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmum* 
Hmmm...so is soaking it the best way to reduce the arsenic content?

I've been toasting my nori/kelp and sprinkling it on my rice. I've also been eating more than a tblsp a day some days (some days none at all) So maybe I should back?

Interesting theoretically question. I believe that the arsenic content could decrease in a liquid solution per osmosis. That sounds logical in theory. However, how would you consume the kelp without the liquid, though?

I'm really not concerned about arsenic from certified organic sources which test for heavy metals. AND I get the benefit of it absorbing heavy metals from my gut, it seems. (although, apparently, it could theoretically absorb minerals from foods/supplements also.)

There are so many nutritive benefits of the kelp. It is a whole food and I believe we evolved from the sea. So, I'm going with Mother Nature's system of nutrition.

The quantities of iodine suggested recently are much higher than the RDA. The RDA is suspect. *Recommended Dietary Allowance (RDA) for Iodine for* Adults 19 years and older 150 mcg per day.

But, my disclaimer, and based upon having (bromide) "reactions" with the 1/2 tsp and working up, I'm sticking with the max of 1 Tbls a day, plus our other food sources of iodine: sea salt, shrimp, scallops, oysters, salmon, yogurt, eggs, strawberries, cheddar cheese, CLO, beans, potatoes, turkey, etc. http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocenter/minerals/iodine/ We've been including more seafood than meat recently. So, moderation from whole foods is my mantra.























*The Tolerable Upper Intake Level (UL) for Iodine* for Adults 19 years and older is 1,100 mcg/day (1.1 mg/day).

*Halides 101:* http://www.rumormillnews.com/cgi-bin...%3Bread=146203

I'm considering including KCl as a salt flush substitute also. But, not sure about that. Must research more first.

Additionally, "even alternative nutritional doctor Stephen Langer, MD, author of _Solved: The Riddle of Illness_, the follow-up book to Broda Barnes' _Hypothyroidism: The Unsuspected Illness_, advises against taking iodine or kelp supplements for people with autoimmune thyroid disease.

Hormone expert David Brownstein, MD, also offers caution regarding iodine.
_*Iodine supplementation in those that have an autoimmune thyroid problem can be akin to pouring gas over a fire.* However, with hypothyroid conditions that are not autoimmune in nature, iodine-containing foods can actually help the thyroid function better."_
http://thyroid.about.com/od/isthatso/f/iodine.htm

But, maybe it all comes back to eliminating gluten...

Pat


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
I'm sure my ND believes in iodine as an essential nutrient but doesn't believe I'm deficient in it.

The ND might be interested to read Dr. Brownstein's Iodine book as it clearly explains that we are ALL deficient because of diet *and* toxins and why.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
*The Tolerable Upper Intake Level (UL) for Iodine* for Adults 19 years and older is 1,100 mcg/day (1.1 mg/day).

Iodine researchers Brownstein, Abraham and Flechas blow this out of the water.

http://www.healthtruthrevealed.com/a...912805/article
http://www.optimox.com/pics/Iodine/opt_Research_I.shtml


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
The ND might be interested to read Dr. Brownstein's Iodine book as it clearly explains that we are ALL deficient because of diet *and* toxins and why.

This one? http://www.amazon.com/Iodine-Without.../dp/B000I2MMSI

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
Iodine researchers Brownstein, Abraham and Flechas blow this out of the water.

http://www.healthtruthrevealed.com/a...912805/article
http://www.optimox.com/pics/Iodine/opt_Research_I.shtml

I have run out of space to open more windows to read all of your informative links.









Pat, brain on overload here.


----------



## lablover (Nov 11, 2005)

So if I have Hashi's, is iodine supplementation good or bad? I did have an iodine test done but the results aren't back yet. I do not convert T4 to T3 very well (optimal T4 but low in range T3) so my doctor told me to add kelp to my diet to improve the this.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I have run out of space to open more windows to read all of your informative links.









Pat, brain on overload here.


















Welcome to the world the rest of us often live in when you post.


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

This may seem like "duh" to some of you, but I mentioned taking Iodine supplements to a friend and she said that we get enough iodine from food because of iodized salt. I know that I don't want that much salt in my diet, though. Any thoughts?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bri'sgirl* 
This may seem like "duh" to some of you, but I mentioned taking Iodine supplements to a friend and she said that we get enough iodine from food because of iodized salt. I know that I don't want that much salt in my diet, though. Any thoughts?

Per the recent discussion, we don't actually get enough iodine in our diet from salt.... According to Morton's, 1/4 tsp is 45% of the RDA (so approximately 67.5 mcg). In order to consume the amounts which are recommended by people who've researched it (as Jane said, 13.5 milligrams), you would need to consume 50 teaspoons of salt per day in order to get to a *maintenance* dose of iodine.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lablover* 
So if I have Hashi's, is iodine supplementation good or bad? I did have an iodine test done but the results aren't back yet. I do not convert T4 to T3 very well (optimal T4 but low in range T3) so my doctor told me to add kelp to my diet to improve the this.

This is my Cliff's Notes to thyroid stuff:

This post has more info about T3 and T4 testing and meds. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...6&postcount=94

Here is "Recommended Labwork": http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com...ended-labwork/

Mistakes Patients Make: http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com...patients-make/

This post is about the nutritional issues and thyroid function.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...9&postcount=68
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=285
This is a list of supplements and how they function in the body. http://ithyroid.com/supplement_list.htm

I always recommend whole foods for nutritional support. Check the site "World's Healthiest Foods". It lists each of those nutrients and the foods most dense with that nutrient. http://www.whfoods.com/nutrientstoc.php Also, elimination of specific foods: cabbage, peaches, radishes, soy, peanuts, spinach and rutabagas which can interfere with thyroid hormone production.

Most of our diets are depleted in magnesium. We use Natural Calm. It is most bio-available. You want magnesium citrate. We also supplement with CLO for Vit A and Omega 3, zinc, selenium and iodine and B-vitamins, vit C, iron. I eat my two Brazil nuts (maximum, cause more can be too much selenium). And other food sources for the nutrients. Here is a list of nutrients to be sure are adequate in your diet: http://webhome.idirect.com/~wolfnowl/thyroid13.htm Hormones are also influenced greatly by the types of fats you eat. You need healthy saturated fats (avocado and coconut), and essential fatty acids: cod liver oil.

Iodine supplementation is another avenue to research: http://www.iodine4health.com/disease/disease.htm Here is more info about this important nutrient: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=272 Kelp is the seaweed highest in iodine and for example, you would need approx. 1 teaspoon a day of www.seaveg.com kelp to get 12.5 mg. Iodized salt is not a good source. Real sea salt is good but not sufficient. Selenium in conjunction is important.

*Adrenal fatigue is also interconnected with stress, cortisol exhaustion, and thyroid levels.*

I'd also strongly recommend seeing a classical homeopath. Homeopathy can help to address hormonal balance.

My (limited) understanding is that the _blood test_ for thyroid function is not as accurate for *bio-available* levels of thyroid function. See this old post of mine with more info: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=984

The recommendation is to have **saliva* testing* done for progesterone estrogen, testosterone, cortisol, AND thyroid.

The hormones are interconnected. Basically, the thyroid, progesterone, estrogen, testosterone and cortisol levels *all need to be evaluated*, as they change over the course of day.

Also, evening primrose and magnesium help with hormonal balance. Gut health is important to nutrient absorption which impacts hormone production and weight gain, new studies show.

So, I'd start with the *"Healing The Gut-cheat sheet"* at the top of the forum. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=434071

HTH, Pat


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 

Have you read this article by Dr. Abrahams explaining research on why he thinks it isn't?
*
The bioavailability of iodine applied to the skin*
http://www.optimox.com/pics/Iodine/u...2/UNIOD_02.htm

I hadn't read that before. It's interesting though....clinically it seems to match up pretty well. I wouldn't ever rely on it, but how fast it disappears has correlated to levels of deficiency I've seen. Interesting. Why can't real life match up with data?


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panserbjørne* 
I see. I actually think that the skin test is a pretty good indicator. Now when you say it didn't absorb...over how long a period of time? 2 hours? 24? That makes a difference.

IF you had been getting iodine all along all the halides wouldn't have bothered you as much so it's still *possible* that you didn't need it. But I would be suprised!

Flouride doesnt' necessarily displace iodine. IT kinda has "first dibs" so to speak. Most studies I'm aware of show that the halides take up residence and bind to the receptor sites in the absence of iodine. The reason supplementation works is that it readily ousts the halides. However given your symptoms I'd be shocked if you had sufficient stores.

She said If I needed the iodine it would soak in immediately. I did it again today and it soaked in within a minute.


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
The ND might be interested to read Dr. Brownstein's Iodine book as it clearly explains that we are ALL deficient because of diet *and* toxins and why.

Hi JaneS

Yes I agree! I'm going to change my ND. She to has a thyroid problem and looks very unhealthy so I'm not sure she knows what shes doing exactly. Not to judge her but In that line of work you have to know what you're doing and I feel she doesn't







:


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Ah, see I don't think that way. For me I have people watch it over a 24 hour period. How fast it disappears really seems to correlate with the urine tests-at least IME.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
The ND might be interested to read Dr. Brownstein's Iodine book as it clearly explains that we are ALL deficient because of diet *and* toxins and why.

What is their position on the current thinking that most Americans actually get several TIMES more iodine than the current USRDA for that mineral? Or that in peoples with iodine deficiency, you see goiters very commonly in the population, and this is almost unheard of in most Americans today?

I would be shocked to learn I don't get enough iodine. It's in the natural salt I eat a lot of and I eat a lot of fish too. I wonder if supplementing with extra iodine wouldn't be a really REALLY bad idea for me?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Not everyone is at risk, that is absolutely true. I have seen people tested who had no risk factors (in terms of no symptoms) and their urine tests came back fine. Its possible to NOT be iodine deficient.

However this is where it's important to understand the difference between pathological deficiency and subclinical deficiency. There is a spectrum. I for one would not want to wait until I had a goiter to address the problem if I had warning signs.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

So if you have used sea salt exclusively for 10 years, don't eat sea vegetables to speak of, eat a very small amount of seafood, and make all food from scratch (thus no iodized salt at all), chances would be good that you need iodine? And an underactive thyroid without clinical hypothyroidism could correlate to iodine deficiency, with the patch test taking 1.5-2 hours to fully disappear?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I would say there's a very good chance, yes.
I'm still considering fish head and wild rice soup for iodine...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I would say the same.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
I would say there's a very good chance, yes.
I'm still considering fish head and wild rice soup for iodine...

Chicken head broth is supposed to be magical for iodine also.









Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Chicken head broth is supposed to be magical for iodine also.









Pat

I'm sure, but having grown up with fish head soup, it seems less disgusting somehow.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Chicken head broth is supposed to be magical for iodine also.









Pat

Do chicken necks count? I can buy a big bag of necks at my Farmers' market.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deditus* 
So if you have used sea salt exclusively for 10 years, don't eat sea vegetables to speak of, eat a very small amount of seafood, and make all food from scratch (thus no iodized salt at all), chances would be good that you need iodine? And an underactive thyroid without clinical hypothyroidism could correlate to iodine deficiency, with the patch test taking 1.5-2 hours to fully disappear?

My 2 cents...

Yes most sea salt contains very little, less than iodized salt.

Yes absolutely, it appears that ANY thyroid condition one should first suspect iodine deficiency including subclinical, Wilson's Syndrome/low body temp, etc.

I don't believe in patch test since reading Abraham's information as noted above.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
Do chicken necks count? I can buy a big bag of necks at my Farmers' market.

You need the thyroid. Not sure it is in the neck parts, may be closer to the "chin"?

I've not studied Chicken A&P.









Pat


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
What is their position on the current thinking that most Americans actually get several TIMES more iodine than the current USRDA for that mineral? Or that in peoples with iodine deficiency, you see goiters very commonly in the population, and this is almost unheard of in most Americans today?

I would be shocked to learn I don't get enough iodine. It's in the natural salt I eat a lot of and I eat a lot of fish too. I wonder if supplementing with extra iodine wouldn't be a really REALLY bad idea for me?

The orthoiodosupplementation researchers (http://www.iodine4health.com/ortho/ortho.htm) with both clinicial and research experience have shown that the RDA is not sufficient to confer FULL BODY sufficiency of iodine. We have iodine receptors all over our body, not just the thyroid as mainstream medicine focuses upon with their typical blinders.

Low iodine leads to cysts on breasts, ovaries, uterine fibroids and prostate... cysts which can be precursors to cancer. We've certainly not heard of goiter but these other issues are endemic. Just in my own circle, my father and my best friend have thyroid nodules (low iodine as well). Another best friend, fibrocystic breasts. My cousin breast cancer. Myself and my son had low body temps (subclinical hypothyroidism.)

PCOS is so common most women have heard of it, I think like maybe 10% have it? I have 2 friends with PCOS as well. I had ovarian cysts at one point (long time ago) and then they went away when examined a couple years later. I think back with hindsight and what changed is that I became a sushi roll freak, that makes me think.

Goiter is not the only problem iodine deficiency causes. Personally I think they are absolutely right low iodine is the reason for these increased hormonal cancers. Brownstein's book ...

(yes Pat that is the book you linked above)

...is absolutely amazing on how he explains the connection between breast cancer and iodine. It was chilling to read.

Mainland Japanese get avg. 13.8 milligrams per day of iodine with much less breast cancer and thyroid problems from a diet high in seaweed and fish, and that is estimated to be around the proper psysiological daily dose (approx. 2 drops Lugol's 12.5 mg).

The body will just excrete what is not needed if you are sufficient and you can always do the iodine loading test to determine if you need it.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

I will be back to talk more about goitrogens and how they influence how much iodine you need.

Such as this study in *children* showing intake of 10 mg of iodine (the RDA is .15 mg, iodine researchers say 12.5 - 50 mg. per day for adults) goiters still do not go away.

Quote:

"After a preliminary survey in 1949, tablets containing 10 mg potassium iodide had been made available to infants, preschool children, and schoolchildren through schools and child-health centres for weekly consumption for approximately sixteen years. State-wide surveys at five-year intervals showed a slow steady reduction in the prevalence of goiter, *but in some regions the rates remained high*."13

http://www.townsendletter.com/Oct200...buttal1005.htm


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Seaweed also can contain goitrogens (such as the halide bromine) which negate the benefits.... and can cause bromism (headaches, fatigue, mental fogginess) in and of iself. Bromism can be caused by high iodine if one has large body stores of bromide.

Guess I'm not in bed by 10 Pat! I knew this thread would do me in...


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:

only 10% of sodium iodide present in table salt is bioavailable, due to competition with chloride for intestinal absorption.8
http://www.townsendletter.com/Oct200...buttal1005.htm


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Also wanted to point out b/f I forget is that Abraham and Brownstein say that "magnesium and iodine deficiencies are the causes of autoimmune thyroiditis (Hashimoto's)" with additional reference to intake of high goitrogens and exposure to halides (fluoride, chlorine, bromine) exacerbating iodine deficiency.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
Also wanted to point out b/f I forget is that Abraham and Brownstein say that "magnesium and iodine deficiencies are the causes of autoimmune thyroiditis (Hashimoto's)" with additional reference to intake of high goitrogens and exposure to halides (fluoride, chlorine, bromine) exacerbating iodine deficiency.

I've been sooo busy and havent been able to post on the thread but I'm so glad Jane has researched the same things I have...

Thanks for the wonderful info Jane!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Nichole,







Do you mind the tack this thread has taken? Do you want us to start a new iodine only thread?


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

You know what, I think I'm going to do a "THE Iodine Thread" anyways. It's too important not to bring up to the forefront.

I'm working on it now. Trying to be as clear as possible b/c the power of this nutrient is so misunderstood.

As I said I got chills when I read Brownstein's book and its implications for only one disorder: breast cancer. And I STILL forgot what I learned and allowed myself to stay on one drop of Lugol's per day which is likely completely insufficent based on my toxological response.

I'm sure I've got a lot more crap clogging up my receptors. And right now, getting back into the research about what that mean really scares me.

(Thank you so much Nichole for reminding me!







)

Don't know when it will go b/c I have to run errands now. I promise it will be a doozy. Probably my longest yet.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Actaully, Iodine is the reason for this thread, I wanted to help create an awareness, as you know it is misunderstood and so many people suffer on account of lacking this one essential mineral. That's not to say that other vitamins and minerals aren't important, in fact I believe we need them all in the proper amounts and I don't believe the RDA has an appropriate recommendation on what those amounts are. Iodine, unlike other vitamins and minerals gets the most negative attention, that is when it finally gets it. I made an informative website with links from all sorts of sources around the net that show the broad range of damage deficiency can cause, unfortunately because of the policy I am not allowed to post it, and because of the copyrights I would have trouble posting word for word what is on the site.

If you do make a new thread, I would like it very much if you would have a link on here so that others might be able to find it and find all the information I hope that we can provide ( I'd like to help







)...

Nichole


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh most definitely your thread will be linked in there!

Can you PM me your site?


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
with maybe mercury causing gluten intolerance too?









I thought I was read that iodine doesn't cause mercury chelation? Geez I would love it if it did, then I can say I *have* been chelating all this time!

From this link which you posted:

Quote:

Iodine has been shown to be a detoxifying agent for bromine, fluoride as well as mercury, aluminum, arsenic and cadmium. It is a powerful detoxifying agent for a variety of substances.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I think there's individual variation with how iodine reacts in people, in terms of mobilizing mercury, and then the exact definition of chelation. I didn't have any negative side effects when I started Iodoral the first time, and I may have been taking a standard multivit, but nothing special for nutritional detox support. My HCP didn't come out and say it, but she was quite worried, even still, that it mobilized at least some mercury to my nursing son.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

and it didn't change the results of our hair testing over the span of a few years. I supplement in fairly high doses and my kids get it directly as well. I expected to see improvement, but did not. I have since figured other things out, but it certainly didn't mobilize enough over here.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
The orthoiodosupplementation researchers (http://www.iodine4health.com/ortho/ortho.htm) with both clinicial and research experience have shown that the RDA is not sufficient to confer FULL BODY sufficiency of iodine. We have iodine receptors all over our body, not just the thyroid as mainstream medicine focuses upon with their typical blinders.

Low iodine leads to cysts on breasts, ovaries, uterine fibroids and prostate... cysts which can be precursors to cancer. We've certainly not heard of goiter but these other issues are endemic. Just in my own circle, my father and my best friend have thyroid nodules (low iodine as well). Another best friend, fibrocystic breasts. My cousin breast cancer. Myself and my son had low body temps (subclinical hypothyroidism.)

PCOS is so common most women have heard of it, I think like maybe 10% have it? I have 2 friends with PCOS as well. I had ovarian cysts at one point (long time ago) and then they went away when examined a couple years later. I think back with hindsight and what changed is that I became a sushi roll freak, that makes me think.

Goiter is not the only problem iodine deficiency causes. Personally I think they are absolutely right low iodine is the reason for these increased hormonal cancers. Brownstein's book ...

(yes Pat that is the book you linked above)

...is absolutely amazing on how he explains the connection between breast cancer and iodine. It was chilling to read.

Mainland Japanese get avg. 13.8 milligrams per day of iodine with much less breast cancer and thyroid problems from a diet high in seaweed and fish, and that is estimated to be around the proper psysiological daily dose (approx. 2 drops Lugol's 12.5 mg).

The body will just excrete what is not needed if you are sufficient and you can always do the iodine loading test to determine if you need it.

Thank you!!!







: This is exactly what I was looking for. Off to read more...


----------



## prairiechild (Feb 9, 2005)

I am glad to hear that more people are using iodine. I have been taking it for several years now. I took 50-100 mg daily for about a year with occasional higher doses. Then I cut back due to TTC and pregnancy. I'm now at about 25 mg daily while breastfeeding.

I found iodine after considering chelation due to having mercury fillings removed.

The first few weeks of taking iodine, I found I was really "stinky" and then after several weeks had no BO. It helped my allergies and greatly improved my sense of well-being and mental health. I highly recommend it. I found my info about iodine here... http://curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=815 There is tons of great info and it is also a good place to share experiences and ask questions.

ChristSavesAll, I'm wondering how much you took during pregnancy. I took 6-12 mg daily but felt like that probably wasn't enough.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiechild* 

The first few weeks of taking iodine, I found I was really "stinky" and then after several weeks had no BO.


I'm so glad you posted this.







: I've considered asking if this is my imagination or something different with me. Since starting the kelp, I've noticed BO, just hours after a shower, and ripe the next day.









Pat


----------



## prairiechild (Feb 9, 2005)

The stinkiness is supposed to be due to bromide detox.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Lol, stinky pits









I remember that, then I was taking some fenugreek and my pits smelled like syrup and celery, no joke....

I've been taking 32.5mg while pg and bfing (9weeks preggo now) but I was having some anxiety attacks and decided to cut back to see if it was the iodine or the stress in my life at the moment... So currently taking 24mg but stress is over so I may go back up to see if the attacks come back, who knows I may have reached sufficiency...


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

This is fascinating. When you talk about low body temperature would that be when your feet are always cold? This is new for me but here are some symptoms I'm having.

Cold hands and feet(freezing all the time, past 6 monthes..thought it was winter but now it's warm and my feet are always cold)

Chilled feeling at times

a bit more tired than usual

itchy skin...I have exzema however that's not it, just general itchiness all over

Some heart palpitations a while back but that seems to have stopped.

I went to the health food store and my friend who has a diagnosed thyroid issue recommended I take a supplement she uses. I just started yesterday and it contains iodine/iodide plus some other stuff. She had hers tested again last week and her levels are almost back to normal after a month on this.

I was chalking this all up to winter and perimenopause but now I am thinking thyroid/iodine deficiency...particularly the cold thing..it's drastic and it's new to me.

Ps. If you start and iodine thread maybe I can get it stickied for you


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd like to have the iodine loading test done on my own. Has anyone done it without a physician? I called one of the places in Jane's post and they said they need a doctor to receive the results.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
I'd like to have the iodine loading test done on my own. Has anyone done it without a physician? I called one of the places in Jane's post and they said they need a doctor to receive the results.

I wanted to as well, however they don't and won't. You must use a dr of some kind... it's really annoying.

And if you ask your doc to test you they try and convince you that you are fine and it's not possible.

That's partly why I never tested, the other part is that I just decided to treat myself based on my own symptoms, it's all about testing out the theory. I supplemented and all the symptoms I had previously are gone, with the exception to the hirsutism which has gotten worse since getting preggo but seemed to be almost gone just prior.

BTW to the other momma, "normal" levels are not indicative of iodine sufficiency as the test is inaccurate anyways..


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

I've also been following this thread with great interest. A few months ago I started having days where I just felt awful. Exhausted, and it physically hurt to walk up steps, carry a child, or even raise my arms up to get something. Every muscle ached. This feeling of fatigue and muscle pain would last a day or two, and then I'd feel okay again. And I get REALLY constipated. Like 5-6 days between, and a huge bloated uncomfortable belly. And I've gained 10 pounds without really making any changes to my diet or exercise. And my hair is falling out like crazy. And I'm depressed, and angry, and craving sugar like no tomorrow. All of this is really difficult for me because I'm an athlete (competitive runner, triathlete) and my workouts feel like $hit these days. I can't make my mileage goals and my speedwork is well, not as speedy as it's supposed to be.

But I'm still confused as to where to start with supplements. I take a B complex right now, but that's it.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JayGee* 
But I'm still confused as to where to start with supplements. I take a B complex right now, but that's it.

Sorry you've been feelin so badly.









I recommend what I and my friends and others have taken that has been working.

One n Only multi
Carlson's Cod liver oil
Magnesium
Iodine

This is what I started with and as I upped my iodine I added

Futurebiotics Selenium
Source Naturals Chromium with Vanadium
NSI time release vitamin c
Siberian Ginseng (for adrenal support)

Recently I added Inositol and Choline and Iron as my multi doesn't contain those and they are both important.

The iron is for that faint feeling your get when stepping out of the shower or standing from a sitting position...

Inositol is vitamin b8 and is important, it has been used by those suffering from OCD and relieved it. It seems I'm less moody when I take it.

Vitacost.com is cheaper than vitamin stores and health food stores, the shipping is flat rate and fast so I use them all the time.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Don't need a dr. at http://www.hakalalabs.com/ they do the bromide test too


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
Don't need a dr. at http://www.hakalalabs.com/ they do the bromide test too

Thanks Jane. What's the significance of the bromide test?


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Jane,

Thanks!! I have been looking everywhere, well I was before supping, I'll add that to my website.

Bromide test too! Awesome!


----------



## lactationmom (Aug 13, 2002)

Holy cow, great info but A LOT of it!









This information is God-send, describes my 13 year old daughter to a TEE and we have been frustrated and dealing with it for a few years now.

Question-it may have been posted but it will be a bit before I can seriously read though all the posts on this thread so...where can I buy the essential supplements? My hubby and I buy from www.iherb.com most of the time (super great prices and free shipping, and no I don't get anything for saying that!) but not sure if they have exactly what you guys are talking about.

If anyone can post that, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## prairiechild (Feb 9, 2005)

You can get natural calm for your magnesium at iherb and also selenium. This is the particular selenium that is recomended.... http://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Selen...Vcaps/818?at=0


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
Don't need a dr. at http://www.hakalalabs.com/ they do the bromide test too

Ok so I gave them a call to double check before adding it to my site and apparently they can send it to any state EXCEPT

California, the law requires a prescription

And

New York, they can't send it at all... I would have a friend buy it and send it to me if I lived there... but that's just me lol


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiechild* 
You can get natural calm for your magnesium at iherb and also selenium. This is the particular selenium that is recomended.... http://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Selen...Vcaps/818?at=0

I would recommend the methylselenocysteine:

http://www.iherb.com/Jarrow-Formulas...sules/169?at=0

IHerb has Iosol iodine which is the ideal of iodine plus iodide for both thyroid and breasts and other receptors in body.

http://www.iherb.com/TPCS-Iosol-Form...0-ml/4785?at=0

But Iosol only has 1.83 mg per drop, much less than Lugols. Supposedly it is more bioavailable according to this website but I really do not know what to believe on that.

Brownstein and Flechas have the most clinical experience with Iodoral and Lugol's. Of course I'm left wondering whether you can use Iosol and just increase the number of drops to equal 12.5 - 50 mg. per day that they recommend.

You can get Lugol's at any compounding pharmacy or online
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...592631-6806458

Iodoral is Lugol's solution in an easy to take tablet, 12.5 mg per, which is equivalent to 2 drops of Lugol's. Available in many different places on the web. I haven't checked who has the best price yet but this one is good:

http://www.amazon.com/Optimox-Iodora...X843VG/ggbc-20

And....

Yes, I haven't finished my iodine thread yet! being too much of a perfectionist with it, but I sure am learning alot. It's coming I promise.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Thanks Jane. What's the significance of the bromide test?

Many people are seriously bromide/bromine toxic. Detoxing this halide gives you serious headaches and fatigue and several other symptoms. Salt flushes are used to help the liver clear out more bromide and relieves symptoms. I'm actually thinking of doing the test b/c I have a hard time with higher doses of Lugol's and my symptoms tell me it's bromide.

It would be important to know if you are bromide toxic as well to track your effectiveness of iodine supplementation at getting rid of this toxin. It binds to the iodine receptors in the body and is thus rendering them unable to perform their primary function.... and we have receptors all over with largest ones in saliva, stomach, section of brain, breasts, uterus, ovaries. Any number of problems with these organs can arise if bromide is there in place of iodine... from malfunction (reduced stomach acid) to formation of cysts (PCOS, uterine fibroids, thyroid nodules) all the way to progressing to cancer.

More on bromide here:

http://theiodineproject.webs.com/bromidesinbread.htm









Bromide is in bread, Mountain Dew, Gatorade, Fresca (I looooved Fresca as a kid!!) to name a few. It's also in Celexa and other prescription drugs, I'm sure it caused my sister to gain the 75lbs the two years she was on Celexa.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
Ok so I gave them a call to double check before adding it to my site and apparently they can send it to any state EXCEPT

California, the law requires a prescription

And

New York, they can't send it at all... I would have a friend buy it and send it to me if I lived there... but that's just me lol

I would do that too!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
Many people are seriously bromide/bromine toxic. Detoxing this halide gives you serious headaches and fatigue and several other symptoms. Salt flushes are used to help the liver clear out more bromide and relieves symptoms. I'm actually thinking of doing the test b/c I have a hard time with higher doses of Lugol's and my symptoms tell me it's bromide.

It would be important to know if you are bromide toxic as well to track your effectiveness of iodine supplementation at getting rid of this toxin. It binds to the iodine receptors in the body and is thus rendering them unable to perform their primary function.... and we have receptors all over with largest ones in saliva, stomach, section of brain, breasts, uterus, ovaries. Any number of problems with these organs can arise if bromide is there in place of iodine... from malfunction (reduced stomach acid) to formation of cysts (PCOS, uterine fibroids, thyroid nodules) all the way to progressing to cancer.

More on bromide here:

http://theiodineproject.webs.com/bromidesinbread.htm









Bromide is in bread, Mountain Dew, Gatorade, Fresca (I looooved Fresca as a kid!!) to name a few. It's also in Celexa and other prescription drugs, I'm sure it caused my sister to gain the 75lbs the two years she was on Celexa.

Well now you tell me. After i ordered the test kit. Sigh.

FWIW, I never liked Mt. Dew, Gatorade and only occasionally drank Fresca.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Well now you tell me. After i ordered the test kit. Sigh.

FWIW, I never liked Mt. Dew, Gatorade and only occasionally drank Fresca.

Actually it's in almost all prepackaged breads and anything else made with flour as they brominate the flour... so even if you think you arent getting it you are.

They also use bromide in pesticides and the fruits and veggies actually absorb the bromide so you get it that way too.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
Actually it's in almost all prepackaged breads and anything else made with flour as they brominate the flour... so even if you think you arent getting it you are.

They also use bromide in pesticides and the fruits and veggies actually absorb the bromide so you get it that way too.

We're gluten free and most of the bread I eat comes from grains I grind. Good to know about the fruits & veggies. Another reason I can't wait for my farmshare to start.

Not saying I don't have issues with it. Just wish I'd ordered the test kit for it.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Here in the US, some citrus flavored soft drinks - Mountain Dew, Gatorade, Powerade, Mello Yello, Pineapple and Orange Fanta, Sun Drop, Squirt and Fresca - BVO to give the drink a cloudy appearance.
It's so lame they ruin our health and for what, a cloudy appearance?







:


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm Sorry!! This is why I'm taking the time on the iodine thread, it's important, I want to get it right. It's hard enough to counter the stereotype, "There's enough in my salt."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
We're gluten free and most of the bread I eat comes from grains I grind. Good to know about the fruits & veggies. Another reason I can't wait for my farmshare to start.

Not saying I don't have issues with it. Just wish I'd ordered the test kit for it.

Yes, doesn't matter what you eat now. It's stored in your body from your past ...messing with your organs and thyroid and metabolism until enough iodine is ingested to throw it all out as I understand it. Ditto fluoride. And percholorate (remember the breast milk studies?) And nitrate. A whole new level of toxins and what kind of damage they cause. Yippee.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
I'm Sorry!! This is why I'm taking the time on the iodine thread, it's important, I want to get it right. It's hard enough to counter the stereotype, "There's enough in my salt."

Yes, doesn't matter what you eat now. It's stored in your body from your past ...messing with your organs and thyroid and metabolism until enough iodine is ingested to throw it all out as I understand it. Ditto fluoride. And percholorate (remember the breast milk studies?) And nitrate. A whole new level of toxins and what kind of damage they cause. Yippee.

Ok, I get it. I'm not adding to the burden but the burden is there. Guess I'll start the Iordoral as soon as I'm done with the loading test. Maybe I can test bromide later. Or maybe I'll call and see if they've mailed the test kit yet.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Info on bromide detoxing and body odor here:

Quote:

The side effects reported with the use of inorganic non-radioactive iodine are:
• acne-like skin lesions in certain areas of your body
• headache in the frontal sinus
• unpleasant brassy taste
• increased salivation and sneezing

Based on the experience of clinicians with several thousands of patients on Iodoral®, with daily amounts ranging from 6.25 to 50 mg for up to 3 years, the incidence of the above side effects has been estimated at 1 percent.12,13 Orthoiodosupplementation induces a detoxification reaction in some patients with high bromide levels7,8, including *increased body odor* and cloudy urine. The body odor lasts one to two weeks, but the cloudy urine may last several months before clearing up. It is of interest to note that the pre- iodine loading urine samples in these cases were clear, but following orthoiodosupplementation, the urine samples became very cloudy with an unpleasant odor and a thick sedimentation upon standing. Although these cases were associated with high bromide excretion (greater than 200 mg per 24 hr), it is not clear if the presence of this halogen in the urine sample was the cause of the odor and cloudiness.

Increased fluid intake and a complete nutritional program emphasizing magnesium instead of calcium minimize these side effects. *Administration of magnesium in daily amounts up to 1200 mg eliminated the body odor* but not the cloudy urine. Scrubbing the skin with a vegetable brush while bathing is recommended in those cases. Occasionally, the released bromide from storage sites induced decreased thyroid function, bromide being a potent goitrogen.5,8 *If the loading test provokes high urine bromide levels, it is best to start the patient on a low dose of iodine (1/2 to 1 tablet Iodoral®) and progressively increase the daily intake for optimal response to bring serum and urine bromide levels below 10 mg/L and 10 mg per 24 hr respectively. In some patients, it may take up to 2 years.* Bromide is ubiquitous in our homes and environment. Bromine-containing fire retardants are in our carpets, our clothes, even children's clothes! The question: Is this due to collective stupidity or a well planned conspiracy?

Since chloride increases renal clearance of bromide8, a trial of chloride load (6-10 gm per day) would decrease the time required for bromide detoxification. Use unprocessed sea salt instead of processed iodized table salt. If serum and urine bromide levels are not available, it is best to start with a daily amount of one tablet of Iodoral® and increasing the amount to two tablets after one week, three tablets after two weeks and four tablets after three weeks. A complete nutritional program emphasizing magnesium is recommended. Use clinical observation of the patient's response and overall well being to titrate the iodine supplementation like our medical predecessors who did not have access to serum thyroid hormone levels and procedures for assessing whole body sufficiency for iodine.
http://www.vrp.com/articles.aspx?pag...1&qid=&zTYPE=2


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:

a trial of chloride load (6-10 gm per day)
This refers to the salt loading protocol described at http://www.breastcancerchoices.org/b...trategies.html


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Jane, thank you for all the information!


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

i have a lot of signs of bromide detoxing, but i'm not taking iodine.. is there anything else that would cause detoxing? or am i just really toxic..


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Interesting. Lately I've had BO & cloudy urine but I havent started the iodine. Wonder if it will get worse?


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sprouthead* 
i have a lot of signs of bromide detoxing, but i'm not taking iodine.. is there anything else that would cause detoxing? or am i just really toxic..










Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
Interesting. Lately I've had BO & cloudy urine but I havent started the iodine. Wonder if it will get worse?

Symptoms of bromism and bromide detox are the same, in both cases bromide is circulating in your body poisoning it which is causing the symptoms you are feeling.

Which is why you first feel a bit worse when you begin detoxing but get better because your body is being slowly emptied of the poison.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
Symptoms of bromism and bromide detox are the same, in both cases bromide is circulating in your body poisoning it which is causing the symptoms you are feeling.

Which is why you first feel a bit worse when you begin detoxing but get better because your body is being slowly emptied of the poison.

So are you saying that something else I am doing is causing bromide detox? Like maybe high amounts of vit c? Maybe this is why I feel crappy.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

More info on Bromide and it's toxicity.

http://www.cspinet.org/new/bromate.html


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

THE Iodine thread is up now
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1091794


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Chlobo, bromide is in your body, it lingers until the iodine kicks it out. While it is lingering, it effects your body: exhaustion, depression, BO, etc. It also does this while taking iodine when you begin detoxing but usually the symptoms become more extreme as it loosens up the bromide and it effects you before being excreted. Does this make better sense to you? I'll see about finding the links for ya.


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
Chlobo, bromide is in your body, it lingers until the iodine kicks it out. While it is lingering, it effects your body: exhaustion, depression, BO, etc. It also does this while taking iodine when you begin detoxing but usually the symptoms become more extreme as it loosens up the bromide and it effects you before being excreted. Does this make better sense to you? I'll see about finding the links for ya.

This makes total sense. I guess I should have figured that its another thing that sticks with you even when you are no longer consuming large amounts of it. I'm doing my loading test today. We'll see how it goes. I could sure use some relief from exhaustion.


----------



## mama2be11 (Mar 31, 2008)

subbing for later


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm only halfway through the thread, but if you haven't said yet, what would you say are some of your most nutrient dense, adrenal/thyroid supporting foods? I hope to be there one day and not popping 12 things a day.

thanks! Kelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
I really like reading these sorts of stories and am glad you found something that really works for you.

As for me, I try hard NOT to take supplements. They scare me to no end. Instead, I prefer to get my nutrients from whole foods and have actually cured my PCOS, acne, obesity, blood sugar swings, joint problems, back pain, energy issues, sleep problems, etc. through diet and diet alone.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

Oh, and re: bromide- I haven't heard this mentioned much, but our old hot tub came with BROMIDE tablets to disinfect the water. Yuck. I instinctively knew it couldn't be much healthier than chlorine and only used the hot tub a handful of times in 4 years or so. I imagine all that hot water would really help it absorb through the skin too!


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Just wondering if there are any updates from the other mommas out there that began supplementing...

What are you taking?

How are you feeling now?

Did you have any detox symptoms when you began supplementing? For how long?


----------



## Pattyla (Apr 18, 2004)

Just finished this thread.

I posted this on the other iodine thread as well.

I've been taking 25 mg iodine for a few weeks now. (1 week of 12.5 and 2 weeks of 25) I'm trying to decide if I should increase my dose or not. My only real symptom is my need for mag is going way up which is a good thing since taking more than a tiny dose has been a real problem for me for many months and yet I really felt like my body was desperate for it.

I'm wondering about the multi that is mentioned a bunch of times. How does it compare to Dr Ron's? I just ordered his multi.(and iodine, msm, and cal/mag)


----------



## Pattyla (Apr 18, 2004)

I can't take the Dr Ron's because it has ALA and the One N Only has corn in it. I'm extremely sensitive to corn right now.

Anyone have another multi you think is good? I can fill in some gaps if I need to. I'm just tired of piecing it all together. (I tend to run out of things and forget to re order because there are so many different things that I take. I forgot about b's entirely for months at one point.)


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
Just wondering if there are any updates from the other mommas out there that began supplementing...

What are you taking?

How are you feeling now?

Did you have any detox symptoms when you began supplementing? For how long?

I'm at 5drops liquid dulse
magnesium
brazil nut
siberian ginseng
multi
feel the same. should probably up iodine. Still BF so don't want detox.

Question for you for about 2 months my throat feels so strange like a pressure/tight feeling. It's not painful but annoying.It comes and goes throughout the day. Could be thyroid related?
Possibly a reflux thing?


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

The tight feeling in your throat is your thyroid, when it is searching for iodine it swells because it is filtering your blood trying to find the iodine it needs. I had the same problem until I upped my dose and then it went away. My husband also had the same problem, later in the day he would notice it swelling slightly and I told him to take more, he did and the swelling stopped.

Try adding some when it starts feeling that way, doesnt have to be a lot if you don't want to because of detoxing, but try a 1/4 tablet and see how that helps.

Pattyla I will look and see what multi I can find for you...


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
The tight feeling in your throat is your thyroid, when it is searching for iodine it swells because it is filtering your blood trying to find the iodine it needs. I had the same problem until I upped my dose and then it went away. My husband also had the same problem, later in the day he would notice it swelling slightly and I told him to take more, he did and the swelling stopped.

Try adding some when it starts feeling that way, doesnt have to be a lot if you don't want to because of detoxing, but try a 1/4 tablet and see how that helps.

Pattyla I will look and see what multi I can find for you...

I'm taking the liquid dulse. Does that mean i could have a nodule? It does look swollen?


----------



## Pattyla (Apr 18, 2004)

I've got a multi.







:







:

Thorne Basic Nutrients IV
click here to see a list of all products and click on the product to see ingredients.

I'm having that lump in my throat feeling too. Talked to my nutritionist tonight about it. She suggested I play with my iodine dose and see if I felt better on a lower dose or a higher dose. She said that the higher dose I'm on the more I'm detoxing but also the more iodine in my bm protecting my nursling from the toxins. She's pretty conservative about what is safe for nursing.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I've read and reread this with all the supplements and seems like a lot to take. This is all OTC, right? Can it be purchased locally and where or is it all online purchase? What possible overdose?


----------



## Pattyla (Apr 18, 2004)

So on a whim I decided to double my iodine dose to 50 mg. I feel so much better! I can't believe it. I'm still really tired but I think that may just be my adrenals trying to recover but I really do feel much better on a 50 mg dose than I felt on 25 mg. I've still got that lump in my throat but I'm hoping it will go away. It seems slightly better today but that could be wishful thinking.


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pattyla* 
So on a whim I decided to double my iodine dose to 50 mg. I feel so much better! I can't believe it. I'm still really tired but I think that may just be my adrenals trying to recover but I really do feel much better on a 50 mg dose than I felt on 25 mg. I've still got that lump in my throat but I'm hoping it will go away. It seems slightly better today but that could be wishful thinking.

does your lump come and go? Mine is more like a feeling of pressure that come and goes...


----------



## Pattyla (Apr 18, 2004)

My lump is pretty constant but I do think it is lessening. I did not have it until about 3 weeks into using the iodine.

FTR I feel really good now. I'm not sure if it is increasing my iodine to 50 mg, my new multi or starting gensing but whatever it is I'm not changing anything.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

I just wanted to post back about the multi, I remembered that it contains no common allergens but have been so busy I didn't double check I just took Pattyla's word that my multi had corn, I thought she'd seen it somewhere or something....

Anyways this is what the manufacturer says about One 'n' Only

"Contains no sugar, yeast, gluten, dairy, corn or other common allergens and is suitable for vegetarians."

Ok so I just updated myself with the new postings...

Glad to hear you're feeling better Pattyla! That's wonderful news! Keep us posted, I'd love to hear about your path to healing!


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Ok so saw doc about my throat he's it's not my thyroid but reflux. He said my throat is red and swollen. His advice "cut out gluten" says is number one cause for reflux. Just wanted to give update


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
Ok so saw doc about my throat he's it's not my thyroid but reflux. He said my throat is red and swollen. His advice "cut out gluten" says is number one cause for reflux. Just wanted to give update









Try some ACV, water kefir, carrot juice, sauerkraut juice to improve stomach acid, thus digestion and I agree with the doctor. (don't get to say that often around here, lol)

Pat


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

do you have info on how gluten can cause reflux? My husband has horrible reflux but does not believe it's diet related (or that changing his diet could help).


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sprouthead* 
do you have info on how gluten can cause reflux? My husband has horrible reflux but does not believe it's diet related (or that changing his diet could help).

I'll try to do some searching. But, basically, the proteins remain undigested due to inadequate stomach acid, causing pathogenic bacteria and their toxins to build up gas. The gas regurgitates up into the esophagus. That is my understanding of the physiology of it.

Pat


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
Try some ACV, water kefir, carrot juice, sauerkraut juice to improve stomach acid, thus digestion and I agree with the doctor. (don't get to say that often around here, lol)

Pat

I here you on that lol!!! I should I take the acv?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
I here you on that lol!!! I should take the acv?

I'm not a doctor, nor do I play on on MDC.







 I can't say what anyone "should" do. *I* drink a bit of water kefir about every day. The others listed will similarly improve stomach acid. Water kefir also has the benefit of whole food probiotics in an acid medium.

Pat


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WuWei* 
I'm not a doctor, nor do I play on on MDC.







I can't say what anyone "should" do. *I* drink a bit of water kefir about every day. The others listed will similarly improve stomach acid. Water kefir also has the benefit of whole food probiotics in an acid medium.

Pat

Oh I'm sorry I meant HOW should I take the acv?









I need water kefir too I know it would be good for me


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
Oh I'm sorry I meant HOW should I take the acv?









I need water kefir too I know it would be good for me









Maybe a teaspoon or tablespoon before meals.

Ask on the allergies forum or in swaps for kefir grains.

Pat


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

If you're gonna take ACV first make sure it's Braggs, thats the good brand... then, dilute it with apple juice and you wont be able to taste it, otherwise be prepared it's horrible tasting!

Lots of people have also had wonderful success with aloe vera juice, I used it for dd when she was having reflux and it went away. Heal the gut, eliminate the refulx and that's exactly what the aloe vera juice does.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I wouldn't do a fruit juice with the ACV BEFORE a meal. The ph is changed by the juice. Juice ferments in the stomach with fats and carbs, alongside. The ACV is to improve (ie. increase) stomach acid, to help digest the food.

Fruit is ideally consumed separately, other than with greens (in green juice).

Pat


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

Just finished this thread. I started selenium a few days ago and i have more energy. I have started feeling pressure in my throat though, i know my body is searching for iodine.
I want to start iodine, but am hesitant because i wonder if i have hashimotos...and dont want to worsen it, since someone posted a link here to an article that stated it would be like pouring gas over a fire. (iodine for hashimotos)
sigh.....
I really cant figure out if im hypo or hashi. I have a doc appt August 11th but dont feel like i can wait that long without treating myself. Thats why i started selenium and zinc, i just couldnt take the crappy feeling anymore.
Oh, and i suspect i have adrenal issues too.

Thanks for all the input ladies!


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
If you're gonna take ACV first make sure it's Braggs, thats the good brand... then, dilute it with apple juice and you wont be able to taste it, otherwise be prepared it's horrible tasting!

Lots of people have also had wonderful success with aloe vera juice, I used it for dd when she was having reflux and it went away. Heal the gut, eliminate the refulx and that's exactly what the aloe vera juice does.

How old wass DD when you did the aloe juice? Is that suitable for a baby?my dear friends baby has bad reflux


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
*The tight feeling in your throat is your thyroid, when it is searching for iodine it swells because it is filtering your blood trying to find the iodine it needs.* I had the same problem until I upped my dose and then it went away. My husband also had the same problem, later in the day he would notice it swelling slightly and I told him to take more, he did and the swelling stopped.

Try adding some when it starts feeling that way, doesnt have to be a lot if you don't want to because of detoxing, but try a 1/4 tablet and see how that helps

Wouldn't that be in the lower area of my throat? This is in the upper area. Like if you were to take the thumb and forefinger of each hand and make a circle around your throat, and then raise it up as far as it goes, until your fingers are resting right under your chin and against the base of your scull. That circle is where I feel the pressure. And it is only when I get disturbed sleep or am hungry. (Doesn't happen at the end of a day from being tired. Only happens on days when DS wakes me up for a while in the night.)


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom61508* 
How old wass DD when you did the aloe juice? Is that suitable for a baby?my dear friends baby has bad reflux

Dd was 8 months, I've read about other mommas giving it at 2 months as well as reading on a site selling Aloe Vera about their customers using it on their infants around 2 months.

If you want the link lemme know, I'd have to look for it...


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
Wouldn't that be in the lower area of my throat? This is in the upper area. Like if you were to take the thumb and forefinger of each hand and make a circle around your throat, and then raise it up as far as it goes, until your fingers are resting right under your chin and against the base of your scull. That circle is where I feel the pressure. And it is only when I get disturbed sleep or am hungry. (Doesn't happen at the end of a day from being tired. Only happens on days when DS wakes me up for a while in the night.)

That is interesting, I don't think I've read about that for anyone else.... I will have to look into it a little bit more and see.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I want to post an article about with info about iodine from the latest Wise Traditions but I don't have time right now. I'll come back this afternoon & post it!


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Best Kept Secret: A Successful Approach to Underactive Thyroid Hormone Function

Quote:

Serious Thoughts About Iodine

It is well known that the original cause of most cases of hypothyroidism was iodine deficiency.7 In an effort to deal with that issue in a cost-effective manner, public health officials called for the substitution of iodized salt for non-iodized salt on all our grocery store shelves. This measure has taken the edge off the iodine deficiency problems of yesteryear-although not by any means completely, as good measurements of both organic and inorganic iodine levels in patients' blood or urine would show. But has anyone in thyroidology stopped to recognize the fact that we have actually substituted many more cases of autoimmune thyroiditis and primary hypothyroidism for the relatively fewer cases of iodine deficiency hypothyroidism that existed previously?

Could the mechanism for this phenomenon be that we used the wrong form of iodine-inorganic instead of organic- as a food supplement, and that this harsh form of iodine actually damages the thyroid tissue enough to trigger our immune systems to react against it? I believe this is a question that, at the very least, deserves serious consideration and investigation. I have laid out this case to physicians and researchers who have focused on iodine deficiency, and who recommend taking Lugol's liquid iodine or Iodoral tablets-which contains inorganic potassium iodide as well as organic iodine-but none of them has responded. Iodide is inorganic and harsh, burning flesh and other living matter with which it comes into contact; iodine is organic and gentle, usually cushioned or bound to proteins or other organic matter, providing the benefits of iodine to living matter without the harsh burning interactive effect.

In the mean time, I am recommending that my patients forego the iodized salt on the shelves of their grocery stores and use genuine 80-mineral sea salt instead, which also tastes much better! And, if their organic iodine serum level is low (measured at Boston University's Iodine Research Lab), to take 4-6 drops of organic iodine (such as Thyactin by TriMedica) after breakfast and supper daily (8-12 drops per day) rather than Lugol's liquid iodine or Iodoral tablets.


----------



## mamameliaISback (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia* 
Best Kept Secret: A Successful Approach to Underactive Thyroid Hormone Function

thanks for the info!!! i can't seem to find that brand here though (i'm in aus).. anyone know if it can be purchased in australia?

anyway, thank you to nichole who started this thread.. i do believe i've got adrenal fatigue - i match up to so many of the symptoms and my doc thinks i'm iodine deficient anyway.. i've ordered some dulse to begin with while i can find an organic iodine supplement and hopefully that begins my path to good health!


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Oh, check out this article in the same issue!

The Great Iodine Debate, by Sally Fallon

15 pages ALL about iodine!


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Those are wonderful links Metasequoia! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

subbing!!!


----------



## rose123 (Oct 20, 2010)

Really a great post devoted to health. Thanks for the whole information. Yes omega 3's very important and Iodine too. Overall the posts are surely going to help us.


----------



## sturner (Oct 27, 2007)

subbing


----------



## giant thyroid (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,

I am 34 year old female and have had a non malignant thyroid nodule for over 5 years.

Originally it was 5.5cm and over time it has shrunk to 3.5cm.

I grinded up watercress and water and placed it directly on my thyroid and it shrunk to less than 2..0cm!!!

I have been to doctors, natural doctors, and nothing has worked like the watercress.

Only problem is it sent me to the ER with SOOOO much energy, i couldn't tell if i was having a reaction, an anxiety attack, or just experiencing a normal amount of every for the first time in years. For 3 days after that I was flying and finally came back down.

Ever since then I have had more energy than I have had in years but I am still to scared to do it again but want to shrink the rest of my goiter.

DO any of you have before and after pictures of this shrinking goiter?

I have yet to see any proof anyone has shrunk a goiter naturally.

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Paneh (Oct 26, 2012)

Did ur husband s goiter shrink...how long did it take...and exactly what supplement and kind of coconut oil did u use.. ? Thank ,!


----------



## Paneh (Oct 26, 2012)

How long did u leave the paste on ....will this work for Götterdämmerung also


----------



## ritaleeh (Dec 30, 2012)

hi, I thank you and everyone posting. this is very educational and heart warming. I have been dealing with this goiter for 5 years+, diagnosed with hyperthyroid. I have been using some Chinese herbs called Thyroid Thru on and off for about 8 months . It has helped me with my symptoms, but I still carry this unsightly goiter on my neck. It is affecting me in many ways, as I believe it may have been a reason I lost my job, as appearance is very important in my line of work. Socially, I get a stare, and those bold enough will say, "why don't you just get rid of that thing, and cut it out!' They make me feel as though I don't take care of myself. I very much do, as best I know. I am open for suggestions, and I certainly will incorporate them into my diet. I currently have eliminated the high starchy carbs, especially the cooked and processed kinds, and started a raw vegan diet. Last year I removed all 7 of my mercury fillings. Interestingly, my gum disease, gingivitis (suffered for 30 years!!) has disappeared within the first week after removal. So heavy metal such as mercury wrecked havoc. I am hoping to displace this mercury over time. My goiter shrank a little, but like i say, its still there. I am wondering if there may be scar tissue in my thyroid from its formation, preventing further shrinkage, just a theory. I will start the iodine. I have researched it. I did hear of Nascent iodine being more bio-available than other brands. Any suggestions? I am currently taking NO MEDS. I got turned off by the side affects that they may cause, as they don't cure anything, but relieve symptoms, that I have covered with the herbs. I just want to get rid of this soon, as I believe that if I beckon down to society and peer pressure, as I am not vain about my appearance, I will regret having it surgically removed, in fear that it will cause me more ill-issues. God Bless


----------



## RubyLou (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, I am very interested in ChristSavesAll's steps/instructions on how her husband was cured and goiter shrunk. I have been dealing with Hyperthyroid and goiter for 3 years now with no autoimmune disease. I have tried naturopathic doctors, western doctors, as well as Chinese medicine ( which I am on now). My symptoms and goiter showed up when I was 6 months pregnant with my first child in 2010. I had been showing signs at the doctors visits earlier in my pregnancy but the nurses or doctor never picked it up. I found a small lump on my neck which turned out to be the start of a goiter and this is how my wonderful doctors discovered that I had Hyperthyroidism. My pregnancy was a nightmare I had to go to the doctors visits and have test, seemed like every week until delivery but my little boy, was perfectly healthy and fine. Fast-forward to now, we have wasted so much money, time and energy on trying to heal me naturally without any success. I do not want to do surgery to remove the goiter or the radioactive pill, they both seem like they will cause cancer and make matters worse. By the way those were my only options that a regular western doctor gave me, by no way were they helpful in anyway. I have been on the Chinese pills for about 2 months now and are feeling better but I have to take 6 pills 3x a day. I have not seen any major improvement or shrinking of goiter. I am feeling hopeless and would like to know what suggestions anyone has. I am 27 years old and I don't want to walk around or deal with this huge lump on my throat for the rest of my life. Thanks


----------

